# EastWest November sale



## mwarsell (Nov 14, 2016)

Just got a mail from EW, 60% off on most of the titles. Seems like a good deal? 

I don't own any of EW stuff, what do you guys recommend? HS? OR should one snatch athe Mural while it's on sale?


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 14, 2016)

Hollywood Brass is still a good choice. Same goes for Silk.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 14, 2016)

well, not sure but i guess the diamond orchestra was never as cheap as now. i mean 449$ is lowest i have seen.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 14, 2016)

Heroix said:


> well, not sure but i guess the diamond orchestra was never as cheap as now. i mean 449$ is lowest i have seen.



It is a steal at that price, even if it only supplements other libraries you prefer.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hollywood Brass and Strings. Buy now and you'll never regret it. Really.


----------



## Musicam (Nov 14, 2016)

Money, money, my wallet is 0. Good Library.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 14, 2016)

Man, this is tempting. Really don't want to spend any more money before Black Friday. But I'm guessing it won't go any cheaper than this for Black Friday or Cyber Monday.....or at least I hope it won't.

My dilemma is that I was considering whether to get a couple of the 70% off 8Dio libraries (I already have the Adagio series). Should I forget that idea and just go for this, maybe getting Hollywood Strings and Brass? Anyone have any thoughts? 8Dio claims to be redoing all their strings to be more improved, but I'm not sure if it is worth banking on that yet, or just going for a couple of these. Can't do both. Don't NEED any of it. But the GAS is strong on these sales.

Somebody please talk me off one of the ledges, lol.

Hmmmmm.....

Brent


----------



## muk (Nov 14, 2016)

Brass and percussion are the two fields where I need to upgrade. I didn't consider Hollywood Brass and Perc for various reasons, but 449$ for the whole diamond bundle is a deal none of the other developers can match currently.

Is Hollywood Percussion suitable for classcial/romantic style music? And a main concern about Hollywood Brass: I'm writing individual parts and don't often use a2/a4/a6 patches. Hollywood Brass has single solo instruments only. If I were to write four individual horn parts, could I pull that off with just the one single solo instrument? Of course I'd pan and eq them slightly different. Berlin Brass has four solo horns, but the price is not comparable to this offer.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 14, 2016)

muk said:


> Brass and percussion are the two fields where I need to upgrade. I didn't consider Hollywood Brass and Perc for various reasons, but 449$ for the whole diamond bundle is a deal none of the other developers can match currently.
> 
> Is Hollywood Percussion suitable for classcial/romantic style music? And a main concern about Hollywood Brass: I'm writing individual parts and don't often use a2/a4/a6 patches. Hollywood Brass has single solo instruments only. If I were to write four individual horn parts, could I pull that off with just the one single solo instrument? Of course I'd pan and eq them slightly different. Berlin Brass has four solo horns, but the price is not comparable to this offer.



I got Hollywood Percussion during the previous sale, and it's great! Suits well for classical/romantic style, as it's an orchestral percussion library. Very good recording too. And! I could easily use some of the instruments for solo work too. It's different to other percussion libraries, I could say the sound feels warm. I don't need another orchestral percussion library for a while.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 14, 2016)

How does the Hollywood Percussion compare to other bread and butter orchestral percussion like the VIR2 Elite Orchestral Percussion? Just debating on whether to buy individual pieces of the Hollywood Orchestra or just swing for the whole bundle. 

Brent


----------



## JohnG (Nov 14, 2016)

mwarsell said:


> HS? OR should one snatch athe Mural while it's on sale?



They are both absolutely awesome. They sound different in the regular articulations, and each has its own interesting ideas of special articulations.

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## hag01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone knows until when the sale continues?


----------



## cjarv (Nov 14, 2016)

Hag01 said:


> Anyone knows until when the sale continues?


November 30


----------



## cjarv (Nov 14, 2016)

If i purchase the Diamond upgrade for Hollywood Orchestra is the data on the Collection pro data drive? , the list on the site shows all the Hollywood individual sections but not Hollywood Orchestra is it the same thing ?


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 14, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> How does the Hollywood Percussion compare to other bread and butter orchestral percussion like the VIR2 Elite Orchestral Percussion?


I've never heard of that library, does it have a good reputation?


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 14, 2016)

Regarding the EastWest sale, I quite like the RA and Silk libraries, which I used a bit when I had an EastWest subscription. I can't remember which one is better though.... can someone help me figure that out? I recall one of them is newer and has far more detailed articulations and keyswitching.


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 14, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Regarding the EastWest sale, I quite like the RA and Silk libraries, which I used a bit when I had an EastWest subscription. I can't remember which one is better though.... can someone help me figure that out? I recall one of them is newer and has far more detailed articulations and keyswitching.


silk is newer, better i do not know as i do not own it until tonight


----------



## novaburst (Nov 14, 2016)

Just another reason why i love EAST WEST


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 14, 2016)

are the mic positions in diamond worth the 100 extra dollars compared to gold in reference to hollywood orchestra? I'm torn on whether it's worth it to part with it or not.


----------



## ChazC (Nov 14, 2016)

Tysmall said:


> are the mic positions in diamond worth the 100 extra dollars compared to gold in reference to hollywood orchestra? I'm torn on whether it's worth it to part with it or not.



Yes. I originally had Gold brass and strings and was forever wishing I'd got the extra mics 9/10 times I used them.


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you guys share your experience with iLok? I'm pretty tempted by the sale but I've really heard tons of bad things about iLok..


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 14, 2016)

I love iLok, never had problems with it.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 14, 2016)

I've been using iLok for 3-4 years now without any problems.


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

What happens with a machine license when I need to change the HDD/SDD it was on?


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

Another question: Is 50% a huge sale for eastwest? I read they do things like 70% or 80% sometimes, is that true - would it be worth to wait? Is diamond worth the extra money "only" for the mic positions? (I think so..)


----------



## AllanH (Nov 14, 2016)

Voider said:


> Another question: Is 50% a huge sale for eastwest?



If the current trend continues, EW will be paying you to take their library by black Friday.

Just to be safe, and in case the Hollywood Orchestra doesn't come with cash back, I'd suggest you take the current $450 for the Diamond edition. It's the lowest price ever for a fantastic, beautiful, and flexible library.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> It is a steal at that price, even if it only supplements other libraries you prefer.


So true! This is an insanely good deal for such an amazing set of libraries!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2016)

ChazC said:


> Yes. I originally had Gold brass and strings and was forever wishing I'd got the extra mics 9/10 times I used them.


I'm still using gold, and have been debating If I should upgrade.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2016)

What I LOVE most about the Hollywood series is that it was recorded dry. That gives me so much more flexibility!


----------



## Voider (Nov 14, 2016)

AllanH said:


> If the current trend continues, EW will be paying you to take their library by black Friday.
> 
> Just to be safe, and in case the Hollywood Orchestra doesn't come with cash back, I'd suggest you take the current $450 for the Diamond edition. It's the lowest price ever for a fantastic, beautiful, and flexible library.



What do you mean by the first sentence and with cash back?
I am pretty tempted to do so. But on youtube I only find 3-6 year old walkthroughs and the solo examples from for example hollywood strings sound a bit dated to me?



And always when I find a good song on youtube that suggests in the title, that only HO was used, where I say: _Well that finally sounds good_, I find other libraries mentioned in the description it was layered with.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 14, 2016)

HO/D is a good value at a much higher price. I have some of HO/D on every track. It takes a bit of time to learn, but investment in time/money was well worth it to me.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 14, 2016)

Voider said:


> What do you mean by the first sentence and with cash back?
> .



I should have put a  in there - I intended it to be a joke. EW has a top-quality product and from time put in on sale at remarkably low price. This is such a remarkably low price.

Just listen to the demos: http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Orchestra

It sounds excellent on its own.

EDIT: The demo Soaring over Hollywood shows you the potential.

http://media.soundsonline.com/mp3/2466_Soaring-Over-Hollywood.mp3


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2016)

Would anyone be willing to post a mic position comparison? I'm tempted to upgrade for $250, but I'm not sure If it's worth it?


----------



## AllanH (Nov 14, 2016)

My two cents on the microphones: For the string sections I find it of only nominal value and I now use the main mics for everything. Strings are so rich "as is" and to blend the main mics work better for me.

For brass the close mics are fantastic, as they are for the winds. They add bite and personality and work nicely with the main mics. I'd upgrade.

EDIT: typos.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2016)

AllanH said:


> My two cents on the microphones: For the string sections I find it of only nominal value and I now use the main mics for everything. Strings are so rich "as is" and to blend the main mics work better for me.
> 
> For brass the close mics are fantastic, as they are for the winds. They add bite and personality and work nicely with the main mics. I'd upgrade.
> 
> EDIT: typos.


What about HOP? The close mics good in that?


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 14, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> What about HOP? The close mics good in that?


I have composer cloud X which includes the close mic. I'd definitely say it's worth it for percussion.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2016)

calebfaith said:


> I have composer cloud X which includes the close mic. I'd definitely say it's worth it for percussion.


What are some of the differences in sound besides the obvious, "it sounds closer". Or maybe there arent any?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 14, 2016)

I was playing with Gold strings last night and layering 1st & 2nd vlns with viola and celli for a beautiful multi. WOW! I was only using the longs and not legato but was truly stunned at the detail and expression in those samples. Using the mod wheel to add dynamics and vibrato also helps in the expression. 

Wonderful library.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 14, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> What about HOP? The close mics good in that?


I'd argue that mics are more important in the percussion than in any other part of the orchestra. So many colors and styles that you can adapt to.


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 14, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> What are some of the differences in sound besides the obvious, "it sounds closer". Or maybe there arent any?



The main reason is that it gives a stronger/quicker attack which is useful in a lot of situations


----------



## mmjohan (Nov 14, 2016)

does spaces ever go lower than $129? Looking to pick it up in the next few weeks


----------



## AllanH (Nov 14, 2016)

$129 for spaces is the lowest I've seen, fwiw.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 14, 2016)

mmjohan said:


> does spaces ever go lower than $129? Looking to pick it up in the next few weeks


I was able to buy Spaces for $99 through a vendor on ebay. If you can't find it for that low, then definitely jump on the $129 price! It's become an invaluable part of my sonic template.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 14, 2016)

If memory serves me correct then spaces was $99.00 at one time, and one time only. Usually it's discounted up to 50%. $129.00 is lowest since then.
As far as the hollywood orchestra goes... $449.00 for diamond, or $349.00 for gold, is an insanely low price for the quality that is there. It rivals or beats just about anything out there. Imo


----------



## ChazC (Nov 14, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I'm still using gold, and have been debating If I should upgrade.



When they had the offer on Hollywood Orchestra Platinum for $499 or whatever it was it was cheaper to buy that (& get the percussion thrown in) than it was to upgrade gold to platinum so I went that route. The bonus of doing that was getting the HW Harp when that got released too. Of course it means I now have 3 gold licenses sitting around doing nothing but it was the cheaper way to do it bizarrely.

I always found that with gold I was wanting more close mic sound for better definition - that's what I really missed from the Gold versions. Extra roominess can be simulated with reverb if you don't have the surround mics but with gold there's no way to get that in-your-face proximity.

If the current deal on the HW Orchestra is only $100 extra for the mics it's pretty much a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 14, 2016)

119 to upgrade brass gold to diamond, or just buy a separate diamond license for 149... hmmmm...


----------



## garyhiebner (Nov 14, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> 119 to upgrade brass gold to diamond, or just buy a separate diamond license for 149... hmmmm...


Can you buy a separate license and then sell your Brass Gold later after the special?


----------



## ChazC (Nov 14, 2016)

If you're only doing one licence then upgrading is obviously cheaper - however if you have Brass, Strings & Woodwinds, that 119 becomes 357.

Unless EW have changed policy, licenses can't be sold on unfortunately - if they could I'd be offloading my spare gold licenses ASAP!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 14, 2016)

Would East West Spaces be a good buy for someone who mainly has

Spitfire Albion ONE
Cinematic Studio Strings
Piano in Blue
8dio Majestica
Spitfire Chamber Strings

and plans to buy

Berlin Percussion
Berlin Brass
Berlin Woodwinds

OR (waiting for release to see how they are, VERY happy with CSS so far)

Cinematic Studio Percussion
Cinematic Studio Brass
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

I wonder if using SPACES even on the dryest possible setting for the Albion stuff is a good idea?

I could see it doing well with CSS since CSS seems to be able to get much more dry then the Spitfire stuff.


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 14, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Would East West Spaces be a good buy for someone who mainly has
> 
> Spitfire Albion ONE
> Cinematic Studio Strings
> ...



Probably not too useful (necessary?) on Albion One but definitely for CSS and Majestica as well as all the berlin products. 

I always use QL Spaces on Majestica and Berlin WW (the only two I own on your list)
I use a little bit of reverb on Mural, which is probably comparable to Albion One, to make it sit better with some other libraries
I find myself experimenting with it on random things all the time and I do enjoy all the different rooms in QL Spaces


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

What do you think how are the chances, that Eastwest will have this discount up in a month, or a new discount like this around christmas?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> What do you think how are the chances, that Eastwest will have this discount up in a month, or a new discount like this around christmas?


Likely


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Likely



So 50% off diamond is nothing special for eastwest?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> So 50% off diamond is nothing special for eastwest?


It is special. But there's usually some sort of sale on every excuse they can get. Whether it will be as big as this one, I'm not sure. But there's both Black Friday and Christmas comin up...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 15, 2016)

Put it this way, if you end up seeing Gold or Diamond for anything like 50% or more off...don't hesitate. You are making a great score. Trust me on this.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 15, 2016)

james7275 said:


> If memory serves me correct then spaces was $99.00 at one time, and one time only. Usually it's discounted up to 50%. $129.00 is lowest since then.
> As far as the hollywood orchestra goes... $449.00 for diamond, or $349.00 for gold, is an insanely low price for the quality that is there. It rivals or beats just about anything out there. Imo



You can find Spaces as low as 107$ right now at some online retailers.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

james7275 said:


> If memory serves me correct then spaces was $99.00 at one time, and one time only. Usually it's discounted up to 50%. $129.00 is lowest since then.
> As far as the hollywood orchestra goes... $449.00 for diamond, or $349.00 for gold, is an insanely low price for the quality that is there. It rivals or beats just about anything out there. Imo


I can definitely think of better libraries, but for the current price, nothing touches it.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 15, 2016)

So I'm really debating on what to do here. I don't have any Hollywood Orchestra libraries, and I'm particularly interested in the strings and brass. I don't particularly NEED either, but I've always been intrigued by them and thought they would be a good addition.

So here is the issue. I can get those two libraries for around $215 total, Gold versions, over at EveryPlugin. But I can get the whole orchestra for about $275. So for the extra $60 I get the winds and percussion. Great!

I know the Diamond version is only $450 right now, and you can't get that one at any of the online shops I'm looking at (the ones that offer additional discounts). With discounts on Gold vs the EastWest price of Diamond, the price difference is $175 or so, I believe. 

Am I REALLY going to miss the extras that Diamond offers? I know I can always upgrade later during another sale. But still. Thoughts?

Also, I have been debating on spending money towards toe 8Dio sale to get more discount on the upcoming Anthology update. But I can't do that AND get Hollywood. Am I correct in thinking that getting the Hollywood Orchestra is a better spend of that money? Again, NEED is not a factor here. Just looking for the best value as I want to supplement other libraries I have. 

Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks!

Brent


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Would East West Spaces be a good buy for someone who mainly has
> 
> Spitfire Albion ONE
> Cinematic Studio Strings
> ...



In my experience, any library thats already wet isnt a good fit for Spaces, but it does wonders for anything thats dry. Im a big fan of subtle reverb and close/studio recordings though.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> I know I can always upgrade later during another sale. But still. Thoughts?



I'm just baffled by the upgrade pricing. From gold to diamond costs you $865 without a sale,
that's almost how much diamond would cost as standalone, despite you did pay $665 already for gold.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

calebfaith said:


> Probably not too useful (necessary?) on Albion One but definitely for CSS and Majestica as well as all the berlin products.
> 
> I always use QL Spaces on Majestica and Berlin WW (the only two I own on your list)
> I use a little bit of reverb on Mural, which is probably comparable to Albion One, to make it sit better with some other libraries
> I find myself experimenting with it on random things all the time and I do enjoy all the different rooms in QL Spaces


Out of curiosity, how are you utilizing Spaces with Majestica? I find that library to be pretty wet as it is, and always have to roll back on the releases.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> I'm just baffled by the upgrade pricing. From gold to diamond costs you $865 without a sale,
> that's almost how much diamond would cost as standalone, despite you did pay $665 already for gold.


I think they have messed up a bit in pricing as the cost has come down over time. I certainly won't be buying the upgrade outside of a sale, if I buy it at all. But you're right, the pricing isn't exactly proportional, are they?

Brent


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

for those "wet" librarys an algo reverb like valhalla or lexicon etc is the better choice. you might even want to disable the early reflections and just add a touch of tail. thats how most people do it i guess.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> I think they have messed up a bit in pricing as the cost has come down over time. I certainly won't be buying the upgrade outside of a sale, if I buy it at all. But you're right, the pricing isn't exactly proportional, are they?



It doesn't matter when you do it, the price does stick to the relation.
So when you buy gold in the sale for $329 and want to upgrade to diamond, you pay $250.
That's $579 instead of $449. They should've done it like native instruments, that an upgrade always only costs
the difference between the versions.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> It doesn't matter when you do it, the price does stick to the relation.
> So when you buy gold in the sale for $329 and want to upgrade to diamond, you pay $250.
> That's $579 instead of $449. They should've done it like native instruments, that an upgrade always only costs
> the difference between the versions.


Yeah, I wish they would have as well. I guess the rub is that if I do buy Gold, it will be an even greater distance between the two since I would have to do the upgrade directly through the Soundsonline website. 

That's one of the big things I'm considering. Just not sure if I will really need what Hollywood Diamond gives. Honestly, I used to make pretty good use of Symphonic Orchestra Silver, which was my first 'serious' orchestral library. So I may never make it to Diamond. My hope is that I will never NEED to. But just trying to see if the extra value is worth it, as it will cost me an extra $175 at this time to get Diamond instead of Gold. So $250 later isn't THAT much different than the difference I would pay now. 

Brent


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

If I were to upgrade to Diamond, is the content downloadable or do I have spend the extra $50 for the HD?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> If I were to upgrade to Diamond, is the content downloadable or do I have spend the extra $50 for the HD?



you will need the hdd. you cannot download diamond.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

Heroix said:


> you will need the hdd. you cannot download diamond.



What is "full license, sound data not included" then for? http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Orchestra


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> What is "full license, sound data not included" then for? http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Orchestra


I believe it is for if you already have the HD. So if you have bought an individual Diamond library, or if you got their other libraries on a HD. I believe when they send an HD, it includes the whole Diamond orchestra whether you actually purchased it or not. So this license just allows you to use that without getting another drive sent.

Brent


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> What is "full license, sound data not included" then for? http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Orchestra



429$ is just the license and you cannot download diamond. 449$ is diamond including the harddrive which comes by mail.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Heroix said:


> 429$ is just the license and you cannot download diamond. 449$ is diamond including the harddrive which comes by mail.


That kinda sucks. I would really have no use for the external drive. Plus I'm sure I have to pay for shipping.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> That kinda sucks. I would really have no use for the external drive. Plus I'm sure I have to pay for shipping.



well the thing is the diamond download is really huge. i also asked for that but they wont offer that.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

Heroix said:


> well the thing is the diamond download is really huge. i also asked for that but they wont offer that.



Great that they don't give the customer the freedom of decision in a time where people have 50k and 100k connections.. instead order an external drive around half the world for additional $50.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Exactly! I more than likely won't be upgrading because of this.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 15, 2016)

Platinum and diamond, ,so what is the difference, never really looked into that,


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 15, 2016)

So glad I no longer work for EW and don't have to respond to some of these comments.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Platinum and diamond, ,so what is the difference, never really looked into that,



platinum is the old symphonic orchestra while diamond is the new hollywood orchestra.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Exactly! I more than likely won't be upgrading because of this.



Same here, diamond is off my list now and probably any other version too, because of the high upgrade cost and the external drive thing..


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> So glad I no longer work for EW and don't have to respond to some of these comments.



i believe alot what you say here, but i dont believe this one. you were working with your heart for ew.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 15, 2016)

Heroix said:


> platinum is the old symphonic orchestra while diamond is the new hollywood orchestra.



Oh ok thanks


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> Great that they don't give the customer the freedom of decision in a time where people have 50k and 100k connections.. instead order an external drive around half the world for additional $50.



I also used to think the same thing here. But then I realised I was getting a free drive with over £12k worth of samples on as a backup for only £99. You can order the drive from Amazon, which will likely arrive with you much sooner as well. Having a backup drive of the samples is priceless as I see it.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I also used to think the same thing here. But then I realised I was getting a free drive with over £12k worth of samples on as a backup for only £99. You can order the drive from Amazon, which will likely arrive with you much sooner as well. Having a backup drive of the samples is priceless as I see it.



why would he want the drive from amazon when its included in the 449$? without drive its 429$.

tbh i would also prefer to download and alot of ppl have a good enough internet connection to do that.


----------



## Voider (Nov 15, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I also used to think the same thing here. But then I realised I was getting a free drive with over £12k worth of samples on as a backup for only £99. You can order the drive from Amazon, which will likely arrive with you much sooner as well. Having a backup drive of the samples is priceless as I see it.



Please check the HDD prices nowadays. My WD with 1 Terrabyte did cost me around 20 bucks here. 
And I don't pay so much more per month for a 50k or 100k connection to order external drives around half the globe, when I could just download the content pretty fast - that's what I'm already paying for.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Voider said:


> Please check the HDD prices nowadays. My WD with 1 Terrabyte did cost me around 20 bucks here.
> And I don't pay so much more per month for a 50k or 100k connection to order external drives around half the globe, when I could just download the content pretty fast - that's what I'm already paying for.


Yep. I would rather just let this thing download overnight.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 15, 2016)

The East West definitely takes a commitment to download. I often just start it before bed...Hollywood Strings alone has taken me well in the next morning. And sure, I'd LOVE to simply download everything.

The only problem I've ever had with the ilok (and I've had the same one for several years now) is how it takes up a USB port in my computer. I like my USB ports.

I'm confident the day will come when its ALL online.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 15, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> The East West definitely takes a commitment to download. I often just start it before bed...Hollywood Strings alone has taken me well in the next morning. And sure, I'd LOVE to simply download everything.
> 
> The only problem I've ever had with the ilok (and I've had the same one for several years now) is how it takes up a USB port in my computer. I like my USB ports.
> 
> I'm confident the day will come when its ALL online.



just switch to ilok machine license and you can remove the usb ilok?!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> The East West definitely takes a commitment to download. I often just start it before bed...Hollywood Strings alone has taken me well in the next morning. And sure, I'd LOVE to simply download everything.
> 
> The only problem I've ever had with the ilok (and I've had the same one for several years now) is how it takes up a USB port in my computer. I like my USB ports.
> 
> I'm confident the day will come when its ALL online.


Let's keep our fingers crossed! I'm pretty tired of having to share USB ports just so I can play music. This is the reason why I've never purchased anything from VSL.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 15, 2016)

If I buy HO Gold does each section have it's own separates license for the sections or is it a bundle license?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> If I buy HO Gold does each section have it's own separates license for the sections or is it a bundle license?


It's a single license, If I remember right.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 15, 2016)

mwarsell said:


> I don't own any of EW stuff, what do you guys recommend?


*
Hollywood Brass* is worth it if you can get it under $200 - but you may want to wait for Cinematic Studio Brass at around $400 in early 2017. The unison legatos on HWB are still quite competitive, especially the 6 Horn Legato, a gorgeous and versatile sound there... The shorts are harder to use as they often sound mismatched. Ensemble-building is kind of a joke (as with all current brass libraries except Berlin). Overall it's quite good at _forte_ fanfare material, and decent at busy Williamsy partwriting, but falls apart if you try to use it for soft chorales. The horns are the best in the ensemble, the trumpets are often sour sounding and trombones are often blatty.
*
QL Spaces *is great at any price. I use it all the time. The highlight of the library is a hall with true stereo impulses recorded for the exact seating positions of strings, brass, winds, percussion, and harb/tuba. There are also LOTS of other great options. I like the Dortmund Hall and the Burbank Scoring Stage.

*Skip the rest.* I have Fab Four, RA, QL Pianos, EWQLSO, Gypsy, Goliath, Stormdrum 2, Voices, Ministry of Rock, and a couple others and almost never find uses for them. a lot of the sampling seems very "flat" to me - there doesn't feel like there's musical _intent_ behind any given sustained note in those libraries.
*
Hollywood Strings *is a try-before-you-buy (via Composer Cloud) imo. You have to really like the specific tone of those strings, and working in PLAY, and working in EastWest's articulation philosophy, before that library is worth it. Otherwise I would strongly recommend Cinematic Studio Strings or LA Scoring Strings 2.

*Hollywood Winds & Perc* really don't seem to get much use around VI-C. Everyone raves about Berlin Woodwinds & VSL Winds. For orchestral percussion there are so many options now including Cinesamples and Spitfire's HZ01.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have to agree on the Brass and Strings being essential, but I really wouldn't count out the Stormdrums. 2 and 3 are outstanding, especially if you are okay doing a little engineering to bring out the best in them. I've used them extensively, and have yet to have a bad session. In fact, I could live with just those and my Superior Drummer (for Rock and Metal) if I could only have those for percussion.

Thank God I don't have to lol! But they're great...for my music at least.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 15, 2016)

NoamL said:


> *Hollywood Strings *is a try-before-you-buy (via Composer Cloud) imo. You have to really like the specific tone of those strings, and working in PLAY, and working in EastWest's articulation philosophy, before that library is worth it. Otherwise I would strongly recommend Cinematic Studio Strings or LA Scoring Strings 2.


What do you mean about the EW articulation philosophy? Can you explain it a bit compared with how CSS or LASS handles articulations? I wish there were a way to understand this prior to buying (well, EW offers the composer cloud at least so you can play around with it).


----------



## novaburst (Nov 15, 2016)

Am I wrong in saying that every library in the download center cam be downloaded when activated in your license center.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 15, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Am I wrong in saying that every library in the download center cam be downloaded when activated in your license center.


Yes.
If you click "download" on a diamond product, you get an error saying that you need a drive.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 15, 2016)

Hollywood Percussion Diamond can be downloaded.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 16, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Yes.
> If you click "download" on a diamond product, you get an error saying that you need a drive.




Ok thanks, I guess this goes for there diamond brass too.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Hollywood Percussion Diamond can be downloaded.


Very interesting...
I only have strings diamond.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Very interesting...
> I only have strings diamond.



Would_ love_ to see the Strings Diamond made into a download, Brass too.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 16, 2016)

Seams like some great deals!! 

However, as a new buyer of these products, I am a little bit confused about their ranking system, e.g the Diamond, gold and sliver. 

Would someone give some advise? 

All the best
Rune


----------



## mouse (Nov 16, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Seams like some great deals!!
> 
> However, as a new buyer of these products, I am a little bit confused about their ranking system, e.g the Diamond, gold and sliver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 16, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Seams like some great deals!!
> 
> However, as a new buyer of these products, I am a little bit confused about their ranking system, e.g the Diamond, gold and sliver.
> 
> ...



You can find the differences for HS, HB and HOW here: http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Strings, http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Brass, http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Orchestral-Woodwinds. There's not any comparison chart for Hollywood Percussion, at least I couldn't find. Most articulations between Diamond and Gold are the same, but Gold has just one mic option, and Diamond has more mics. Silver has less articulations.


----------



## mouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Bought Hollywood Brass gold when it came out and still love it. Also Spaces always find a place in my template for orchestral stuff, but it still randomly crashes Cubase on me (and a few others too it seems)


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 16, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Seams like some great deals!!
> 
> However, as a new buyer of these products, I am a little bit confused about their ranking system, e.g the Diamond, gold and sliver.
> 
> ...


diamond = all mic positions and all articulations / gold= one mic position and all articulations / silver= one mic position and limited set of articulations

for more details have a look at the homepage and the manuals. differences are listed in each manual in detail


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 16, 2016)

Heroix said:


> diamond = all mic positions and all articulations / gold= one mic position and all articulations / silver= one mic position and limited set of articulations
> 
> for more details have a look at the homepage and the manuals. differences are listed in each manual in detail



Only exception seems to be Hollywood Strings. Diamond has bow change articulations, which Gold doesn't have.


----------



## james7275 (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I can definitely think of better libraries, but for the current price, nothing touches it.


Yeah, we all have our own opinions on what sample library is better than the next. But that's what I was getting at as far as quality of the samples vs the price. Nothing touches it as you said.


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

What do you think about Hollywood Orchestra Silver without upgrading someday? Is it worth with just one mic position or is that a too strong limitation?


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you guys!! 

Okay. I am considering buying either Symphonic-Orchestra or Hollywood-Orchestra. What would you recommend? 

All the best
Rune


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

james7275 said:


> Yeah, we all have our own opinions on what sample library is better than the next. But that's what I was getting at as far as quality of the samples vs the price. Nothing touches it as you said.


So true! I was playing with HO Gold last night, and was still impressed by it when comparing it to my other libraries.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Thank you guys!!
> 
> Okay. I am considering buying either Symphonic-Orchestra or Hollywood-Orchestra. What would you recommend?
> 
> ...


HO is a much better choice. The brass alone destroys anything in SO. The only advantage is that there are some extra instruments that HO doesn't have, especially the solo instruments. I guess it depends on what your needs are. Sound-wise though, there's just no comparison. Not to mention that SO was recorded wet, so you're pretty much stuck with that hall sound, even though it's a nice hall!


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> HO is a much better choice. The brass alone destroys anything in SO. The only advantage is that there are some extra instruments that HO doesn't have, especially the solo instruments. I guess it depends on what your needs are. Sound-wise though, there's just no comparison. Not to mention that SO was recorded wet, so you're pretty much stuck with that hall sound, even though it's a nice hall!


Thank you!! 

Yea, there is no solos in HO..? :(


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 16, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Only exception seems to be Hollywood Strings. Diamond has bow change articulations, which Gold doesn't have.


Diamond also has the 24-bit recordings, where as Gold is 16-bit.


----------



## EvanArnett (Nov 16, 2016)

You can get some of these for even less- this site has Hollywood Orchestra Gold for about $275. http://everyplugin.com/hollywood-orchestra-gold.html


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

RRBE Sound said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Yea, there is no solos in HO..? :(


You bet!

Off the top of my head, I don't recall ever seeing any solo instruments.


----------



## EvanArnett (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> You bet!
> 
> Off the top of my head, I don't recall ever seeing any solo instruments.



Solo sampled strings still sound really fake to my ears anyway. Record a friend instead!


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

Let me ask again how important the different mic positions actually are :D

And how about Stormdrum 2, is it worth it? Alternatives?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Let me ask again how important the different mic positions actually are :D
> 
> And how about Stormdrum 2, is it worth it? Alternatives?


SD2 is a fantastic library. Tons of stuff in there! SD3 is also a winner! Buy both If you can.

As far as alternatives go, Damage, APE, etc. are all excellent. There's a lot on the market.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks again!! 

Great answers!


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

EvanArnett said:


> You can get some of these for even less- this site has Hollywood Orchestra Gold for about $275. http://everyplugin.com/hollywood-orchestra-gold.html


Thanks. I mentioned that earlier in the thread but forgot to post a link. I currently have it in my shopping cart there. I looked many places and they had it for the cheapest. Hard to believe that 12 years ago, I paid more than that for my Symphonic Orchestra Silver, the Kompakt Player edition. Amazing deal.

Brent


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> Thanks. I mentioned that earlier in the thread but forgot to post a link. I currently have it in my shopping cart there. I looked many places and they had it for the cheapest. Hard to believe that 12 years ago, I paid more than that for my Symphonic Orchestra Silver, the Kompakt Player edition. Amazing deal.
> 
> Brent


Really liking the prices on this website!


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Really liking the prices on this website!


I only recently discovered them for whatever reason. But since I did, I've made multiple purchases there. They do indeed have the best prices. And they honor Waves coupons and other promotions run by the developers. No additional coupons for EastWest, but honestly, the prices are already amazing. I mean, $275 for Hollywood Orchestra Gold? Haven't bought it yet, but put it in my cart three days ago when I saw that price. I almost couldn't believe it.

Brent


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 16, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> I only recently discovered them for whatever reason. But since I did, I've made multiple purchases there. They do indeed have the best prices. And they honor Waves coupons and other promotions run by the developers. No additional coupons for EastWest, but honestly, the prices are already amazing. I mean, $275 for Hollywood Orchestra Gold? Haven't bought it yet, but put it in my cart three days ago when I saw that price. I almost couldn't believe it.
> 
> Brent


Spaces is on there too, I believe.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 16, 2016)

Where can I find the 60 % sale? Also, doesn't East West run 80 % sales from time to time?


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Spaces is on there too, I believe.


I saw that. Seems like a great price, but unlike most here, I'm not blown away by it. It isn't bad, but I have so many great reverbs, including convo reverbs, that I can't justify it. The impulses in Spaces are amazing. But just not worth it for me.

If you are in the market for Spaces though, getting it for $107 at EveryPlugin is the way to go. A steal.

Brent


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 16, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Where can I find the 60 % sale? Also, doesn't East West run 80 % sales from time to time? Found this on Sweetwater btw, Gold Orchestra for 250 $. http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/QLSOGold


That is Symphony Orchestra Gold (not Hollywood), btw, which is $208 on everyplugin.com


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Where can I find the 60 % sale? Also, doesn't East West run 80 % sales from time to time? Found this on Sweetwater btw, Gold Orchestra for 250 $. http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/QLSOGold


It is on their site. Not everything is 60% off. Everything is UP TO 60% off. (Also keep in mind that the link you posted is to the EWQL orchestra, not the Hollywood orchestra, just in case it wasn't clear).

The EastWest sale is pretty much at all their 3rd party retailers though. Some vendors, like everyplugin.com, have it even cheaper than the base sale.

Brent


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 16, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> That is Symphony Orchestra Gold (not Hollywood), btw, which is $208 on everyplugin.com


Oh sorry, I just realized! What is the actual difference between the two? Do you think everyplugin has the best deals on the net?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 16, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Oh sorry, I just realized! What is the actual difference between the two? Do you think everyplugin has the best deals on the net?


I'm just learning, but from what I've heard on this forum, the Hollywood is more robust and many people prefer it. From what I've seen, everyplugin seems to be a bit cheaper, but they are limited in what they carry. As an orchestral composer, there's not much on there that I feel I need, but the prices they have for EW is pretty good!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with The Dark Side?


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with The Dark Side?


I tried it a couple of years ago with a time-limited license that I received for a review. You can see my review below, though the info is a bit outdated by now (as is the formatting of the post, which we're slowly fixing):

http://prorec.com/2012/03/review-eastwest-the-dark-side/

Brent


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with The Dark Side?


I have the Dark Side and I find it has a tonne of inspiration for sound design (which I love doing :D)

SD2 is also great for that


----------



## J-M (Nov 16, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> Oh sorry, I just realized! What is the actual difference between the two? Do you think everyplugin has the best deals on the net?



Symphonic Orchestra is old, like, really old. There are way better libraries out there compared to that, like the Hollywood series, for example.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 16, 2016)

The Hollywood series is old, like, really old. There are way better libraries out there compared to that, like the Berlin series, for example.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 16, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


> The Hollywood series is old, like, really old. There are way better libraries out there compared to that, like the Berlin series, for example.



there is no


Mithrandir said:


> The Hollywood series is old, like, really old. There are way better libraries out there compared to that, like the Berlin series, for example.



how much is the full berlin series again?

also i think there is no real "best" series. they all have pros and cons, but some are ofcourse better than the other.
but for the price atm you cant beat the hollywood series.


----------



## J-M (Nov 16, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


> The Hollywood series is old, like, really old. There are way better libraries out there compared to that, like the Berlin series, for example.



Truth, yet many people make it sound awesome, not me, though, I like Spitfire. :D


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


> The Hollywood series is old, like, really old. There are way better libraries out there compared to that, like the Berlin series, for example.


I really wouldn't consider it _that_ old. Besides, it does a damn good job competing with newer libraries. Like I said earlier, NOTHING touches it for the current price.


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I really wouldn't consider it _that_ old. Besides, it does a damn good job competing with newer libraries. Like I said earlier, NOTHING touches it for the current price.



Old or not refers not to the price but to the sound.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Old or not refers not to the price but to the sound.


How is the sound "old"? Is it not still true that they are used all over the place in new compositions? 

Kind of odd that this is even being mentioned, honestly.

Brent


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Old or not refers not to the price but to the sound.



well if it is. i havent heard a better 6fh ens for that really big sound. also hollywood strings sounds fantastic in the right hands.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> Old or not refers not to the price but to the sound.


Actually, It refers to the release date.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 16, 2016)

the only thing i really can complain about are the upgrade prices. those are simply not fair and thats the reason iam not upgrading. ofcourse i could just buy diamond for example, but its simply not right so iam skipping east west products again and in the future. example: updating from gold to diamond brass = 199$ - buying diamond brass 199$
no thx!


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 16, 2016)

(I was only joking!)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with The Dark Side?



I've owned it since it came out, and I still use it. It's really interesting for experimentation in the "sicker" relams; the percussion is at times strikingly engineered, and there is some interesting stuff done with distortion. It's more than worth a try, and if the price is low enough it's well worth a purchase.


----------



## desert (Nov 16, 2016)

HS, produced by doug, nick and thomas, has still maintained its quality over time. I highly recommend this sample library


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

Heroix said:


> the only thing i really can complain about are the upgrade prices. those are simply not fair and thats the reason iam not upgrading. ofcourse i could just buy diamond for example, but its simply not right so iam skipping east west products again and in the future. example: updating from gold to diamond brass = 199$ - buying diamond brass 199$
> no thx!


It's screwy, right? I really wish they would drop their upgrade prices to something that reflects the discount on a regular purchase.


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

I was referring to the argument that nothing can beat it at the price, while saying that it is not old in the same breath.
A lower price doesn't improve the samples - but I didn't judge about the sound. How could I, I not even own the library nor I own others to compare.

By the way, I contacted EW on facebook and they replied suprisingly fast (less than an hour). They said maybe they will find a way to make diamond downloadable in the future, but for now the hard drive is the only option - it's 700GB which is tough I admit, even for a fast connection.

I'm thinking about to buy just the silver edition, but I'm fucked then when I'll miss the optional mics and the upgrade pricings doesn't make it a no brainer. Otherwise I probably would give silver a shot instantly.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 16, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Only exception seems to be Hollywood Strings. Diamond has bow change articulations, which Gold doesn't have.


Don't forget Divisi.


----------



## desert (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> It's screwy, right? I really wish they would drop their upgrade prices to something that reflects the discount on a regular purchase.


$119.00 if you already have the hard drive


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Don't forget Divisi.


This is a point of contention for me. I really don't need the extra mic positions. At least not for the $175 extra it will cost to get Diamond instead of Gold. I just wonder how much the bow change and divisi sections will be missed. Since none of the other Diamond modules have any articulation exclusives (Brass, Winds and Percussion are just mic differences), I don't know if it is worth $175 extra for the divisi and bow change.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Gold seems to suit a lot of people just fine. It is the only thing holding me back from purchasing, just making sure I don't regret it either way. I really don't want to spend the extra right now though. 

Brent


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

desert said:


> $119.00 if you already have the hard drive


Where are you seeing this price?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> This is a point of contention for me. I really don't need the extra mic positions. At least not for the $175 extra it will cost to get Diamond instead of Gold. I just wonder how much the bow change and divisi sections will be missed. Since none of the other Diamond modules have any articulation exclusives (Brass, Winds and Percussion are just mic differences), I don't know if it is worth $175 extra for the divisi and bow change.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? Gold seems to suit a lot of people just fine. It is the only thing holding me back from purchasing, just making sure I don't regret it either way. I really don't want to spend the extra right now though.
> 
> Brent


Just buy the Diamond version. I own Gold, and want to upgrade, but $250 seems like a slap in the face (considering the full version is $450) for an upgrade price.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 16, 2016)

Heroix said:


> the only thing i really can complain about are the upgrade prices. those are simply not fair and thats the reason iam not upgrading. ofcourse i could just buy diamond for example, but its simply not right so iam skipping east west products again and in the future. example: updating from gold to diamond brass = 199$ - buying diamond brass 199$
> no thx!


Ya, no love for repeat customers, sadly.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> I was referring to the argument that nothing can beat it at the price, while saying that it is not old in the same breath.
> A lower price doesn't improve the samples - but I didn't judge about the sound. How could I, I not even own the library nor I own others to compare.
> 
> By the way, I contacted EW on facebook and they replied suprisingly fast (less than an hour). They said maybe they will find a way to make diamond downloadable in the future, but for now the hard drive is the only option - it's 700GB which is tough I admit, even for a fast connection.
> ...


That's what I don't know what I'll need. I definitely want the Gold for more articulations, but I don't know if the extra mic positions will be worth the extra $$, divisi would be nice, but do I _need_ it? 

The bowings though...I know that there are Up and Down bowing patches in the Gold, so what does Diamond add to that? RR bowing? (I think that's in Gold too). 

Anyways, I'm trying the Composer Cloud to see if I like working with the Gold, and hopefully I'll decide by Nov 30 if I want the Diamond.


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

I can just agree. The music market needs more developers that can offer such huge libraries for the same amount of money in sales. Competition is good for business


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Anyways, I'm trying the Composer Cloud to see if I like working with the Gold, and hopefully I'll decide by Nov 30 if I want the Diamond.



That's probably the way to go, also to see which other products might be worth a buy while sale,
though it's 30 bucks more in the end then. But what are 30 in a sale that will blow our wallets.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Just buy the Diamond version. I own Gold, and want to upgrade, but $250 seems like a slap in the face (considering the full version is $450) for an upgrade price.


While tempting, Gold wasn't even in the budget in the first place, lol. So stretching it another $175 would take something that is REALLY worth it. Is the bow change and divisi that important for proper use of the library? Keeping in mind I don't really care about the other microphone positions. 

I CAN always upgrade for $250 later when the budget allows during their next sale. So it would be $75 more than just getting it now. Just weighing my options. 

Brent


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> While tempting, Gold wasn't even in the budget in the first place, lol. So stretching it another $175 would take something that is REALLY worth it. Is the bow change and divisi that important for proper use of the library? Keeping in mind I don't really care about the other microphone positions.
> 
> I CAN always upgrade for $250 later when the budget allows during their next sale. So it would be $75 more than just getting it now. Just weighing my options.
> 
> Brent


Yeah, in that case, stick with Silver. I mainly want Diamond for the extra mics.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Yeah, in that case, stick with Silver. I mainly want Diamond for the extra mics.


I'm assuming you mean Gold. So would you say that outside of the mic positions, the other stuff isn't going to be a deal breaker to miss? My desktop could also probably use some upgrades before I dive into Diamond as well, lol. It isn't a slow computer, but I do need to upgrade the CPU and motherboard. 

I think I'm talking myself out of Diamond, and hoping that in the future they will have another $250 upgrade sale. I'll eat the extra cost that I'll incur by waiting. I typically prefer to have the highest version of software possible, but gotta draw the line sometimes, lol.

If you think I'm missing anything else worth upgrading for, let me know. 

One thing that could help concerning the mic positions. Are there any audio demos that specifically use the "Main" mic position that is with Gold? So I can hear exactly what the ambience is like, just in case?

Brent


----------



## Voider (Nov 16, 2016)

owenave said:


> Right now Gold is $199 and Diamond is $299 in April 2016... not sure how long. Is Diamond the top String Library or is there a larger one from EW?



If this is true, we might should skip this sale if $299 was a sale price.. it's almost $200 more now and I've heard they run sales almost every month..



koolkeys said:


> One thing that could help concerning the mic positions. Are there any audio demos that specifically use the "Main" mic position that is with Gold? So I can hear exactly what the ambience is like, just in case?



http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Strings

At demos you can choose between diamond and gold. This is the string library from HO. To me the mid mics only sound not half as rich as the diamond examples..


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

Voider said:


> If this is true, we might should skip this sale if $299 was a sale price.. it's almost $200 more now and I've heard they run sales almost every month..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I didn't see that. I'll go have a listen. 

Brent


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> I'm assuming you mean Gold. So would you say that outside of the mic positions, the other stuff isn't going to be a deal breaker to miss? My desktop could also probably use some upgrades before I dive into Diamond as well, lol. It isn't a slow computer, but I do need to upgrade the CPU and motherboard.
> 
> I think I'm talking myself out of Diamond, and hoping that in the future they will have another $250 upgrade sale. I'll eat the extra cost that I'll incur by waiting. I typically prefer to have the highest version of software possible, but gotta draw the line sometimes, lol.
> 
> ...


I meant Silver, since you said that your budget didn't allow for Gold. 

For me, the mic positions are the main thing I want, but the divisi feature looks cool too! 

Btw, the Silver and Gold versions only have the Mid mic, not the Main. The link that was posted demonstrates the sound of the Mid mic, since you can choose to listen to the Gold demos.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 16, 2016)

On another note, I did hang on to my Hollywood Gold libs (Strings, Brass and Woodwinds) when I got Hollywood Orchestra Diamond. Gold works on my laptop. Diamond is desktop material.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 16, 2016)

Part of me isn't sure because I do need a full orchestra...is it worth buying something now, which is very good, but then knowing that probably later I'm going to want Berlin everything? Then I'll have to fork over even more money, and then I most likely won't use a lot of this library. Or will this satisfy enough so I won't have GAS?


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I meant Silver, since you said that your budget didn't allow for Gold.
> 
> For me, the mic positions are the main thing I want, but the divisi feature looks cool too!
> 
> Btw, the Silver and Gold versions only have the Mid mic, not the Main. The link that was posted demonstrates the sound of the Mid mic, since you can choose to listen to the Gold demos.


Sorry, not sure why I keep saying Main mic. Just a brain fart, really. 

But yes, just to clarify, I am looking at Gold, not Silver. I have the money for Diamond, but really didn't want to spend the extra if I didn't have to. The price for Gold at everyplugin.com is amazing.

Brent


----------



## desert (Nov 16, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Where are you seeing this price?


Look man. There's three options when you choose to upgrade from gold to diamond.

Mac Upgrade with Hard Drive = $199
Windows Upgrade with Hard Drive = $199
Upgrade (Just license) = $119


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

desert said:


> Look man. There's three options when you choose to upgrade from gold to diamond.
> 
> Mac Upgrade with Hard Drive = $199
> Windows Upgrade with Hard Drive = $199
> Upgrade (Just license) = $119



We're obviously talking about two different products.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 16, 2016)

the main mics sound alot better to my ears and i never understood why they made that weird decision that you get mid mics for strings and main mics for brass if you buy the gold versions. i asked at the forums and ofcourse they had an answer on this and said that it sounded best that way or something. best option would be to let customer choose which mic version he wants if he buys gold, but east west wont change anything on this i guess.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 17, 2016)

desert said:


> Look man. There's three options when you choose to upgrade from gold to diamond.
> 
> Mac Upgrade with Hard Drive = $199
> Windows Upgrade with Hard Drive = $199
> Upgrade (Just license) = $119


It's my understanding that when you buy/upgrade just the license, there is no data transfer. So this assumes you have Diamond already and you're just getting another license to use. There's no download option for Diamond - that's why it says "Sound data not included" and "Choose this option if you already have the Diamond Edition content on hard drive" under the upgrade option.

Also, I'm seeing the upgrade pricing as $250/$250/$199 - did that change in the last day or so?

**edited to add: Oh, I see. You were looking at Hollywood Strings upgrade pricing. Still, the Diamond in any case is not downloadable, sadly.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 17, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Part of me isn't sure because I do need a full orchestra...is it worth buying something now, which is very good, but then knowing that probably later I'm going to want Berlin everything? Then I'll have to fork over even more money, and then I most likely won't use a lot of this library. Or will this satisfy enough so I won't have GAS?



I'm not sure how how many times I've told myself that this is the *last* e.g. strings library I'll need ... so far that's not been especially accurate 

Hollywood Orchestra, and especially the Diamond release, is a fantastic product and I use some of it on all tracks. I consider it one of my best purchases. I bought in (at a higher price) and I still consider the purchase an incredible value. Like many things EW, it may take a bit of work to unlock the beauty, but well worth it.

EDIT: I suggest you just get the Diamond edition. Why even think about about saving pennies when you'll be spending 100s or 1000s of hours with it. Why not get the full release?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Still, the Diamond in any case is not downloadable, sadly.



I would have bought that upgrade a looooong time ago if that was the case. I think EW might need to up their cloud game. I don't think I'm alone in this view.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 17, 2016)

AllanH said:


> I'm not sure how how many times I've told myself that this is the *last* e.g. strings library I'll need ... so far that's not been especially accurate
> 
> Hollywood Orchestra, and especially the Diamond release, is a fantastic product and I use some of it on all tracks. I consider it one of my best purchases. I bought in (at a higher price) and I still consider the purchase an incredible value. Like many things EW, it may take a bit of work to unlock the beauty, but well worth it.
> 
> EDIT: I suggest you just get the Diamond edition. Why even think about about saving pennies when you'll be spending 100s or 1000s of hours with it. Why not get the full release?


Well, it goes like this: 

-If I buy Diamond, then I'll pretty much be committing to that in the long term. So it had better be what I like. But it seems like such a great deal right now, and if I can buy that and that can be all I need for a long time, I should jump on it now.

-If I buy Gold, that would be a short-term interim type thing until I can budget the money to later buy individual instrument libraries like what the Berlin series, Cinematic studios, or Spitfire have to offer - which sound fantastic to me.

-Lastly, if Gold is sufficient, then perhaps I just stick with Composer Cloud @ $30/mo as I save up to purchase the other libraries.


----------



## markleake (Nov 17, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I would have bought that upgrade a looooong time ago if that was the case. I think EW might need to up their cloud game. I don't think I'm alone in this view.


Totally with you. Their silly upgrade pricing approach and inability to download these (admittedly large) products is why I have never even considered buying anything from Eastwest after my first initial purchase. That, and their outdated interface design really makes me suspect they are no longer very interested in the VI market.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Well, it goes like this:
> 
> -If I buy Diamond, then I'll pretty much be committing to that in the long term. So it had better be what I like. But it seems like such a great deal right now, and if I can buy that and that can be all I need for a long time, I should jump on it now.
> 
> ...



I'm just going to stick to Composer Cloud and the other EW libraries I had before CC until (foreseeably) East West makes the Diamond download a reality. To me it's inevitable the way technology's been progressing.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

markleake said:


> Totally with you. Their silly upgrade pricing approach and inability to download these (admittedly large) products is why I have never even considered buying anything from Eastwest after my first initial purchase. That, and their outdated interface design really makes me suspect they are no longer very interested in the VI market.



Well, I see your points...but, given a great sounding (set of) libraries, I can live with what are for me relatively minor aggravations.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 17, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm just going to stick to Composer Cloud and the other EW libraries I had before CC until (foreseeably) East West makes the Diamond download a reality. To me it's inevitable the way technology's been progressing.


Do you know what kind of drive you get? I assume it's HDD. Still, I don't mind an extra drive, either, so the inability to download isn't awful, IMO. Perhaps it's just the fact that it's not immediate and that you're paying for a drive and the shipping (shipping for me was like $15 - no biggie, but perhaps for others it gets pricey).


----------



## markleake (Nov 17, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Well, I see your points...but, given a great sounding (set of) libraries, I can live with what are for me relatively minor aggravations.


Don't get me wrong - I have HW Strings, Brass and Woods (Gold versions), and find the Strings and Brass very good, the Woods less so. I tend to not use them a lot though, as I have other equivalent libraries I also like which are easier to use and get along with. I tend to use EWSO more because of the fantastic percussion (I don't have the HW Percussion).

I just think if EWQL made some better decisions they would have more fans.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

markleake said:


> Don't get me wrong - I have HW Strings, Brass and Woods (Gold versions), and find the Strings and Brass very good, the Woods less so. I tend to not use them a lot though, as I have other equivalent libraries I also like which are easier to use and get along with. I tend to use EWSO more because of the fantastic percussion (I don't have the HW Percussion).
> 
> I just think if EWQL made some better decisions they would have more fans.



I think so, too.

The EWH Woodwinds are an extremely mixed bag. But the stuff that is good is great imo. That said, I am using the EW to layer behind Albion One (both legacy and current), whereas with the EW Strings and Brass, it's the opposite, EW in front.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Do you know what kind of drive you get? I assume it's HDD. Still, I don't mind an extra drive, either, so the inability to download isn't awful, IMO. Perhaps it's just the fact that it's not immediate and that you're paying for a drive and the shipping (shipping for me was like $15 - no biggie, but perhaps for others it gets pricey).



Not sure on the quality of the drive, apologies. I do know I'm not going to give up another USB port...nuh-uh.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 17, 2016)

[QUOTE="markleake, post: 4015461, member: 11915"

I just think if EWQL made some better decisions they would have more fans.[/QUOTE]

They are the most successful sample seller of all time and with the Composer Cloud they are rolling to the point where hey no longer needed my help So their decision making is clearly just fine.

Don't make the mistake that some do of thinking that this forum is a microcosm of the sample buying universe. It isn't.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 17, 2016)

I didn't mean to make light of the fact that HO/D is $450 plus shipping and handling. This IS a lot of money. My main point was that it's also a lot of value.
I received a USB3 1 TB drive when I bought in.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> [QUOTE="markleake, post: 4015461, member: 11915"
> 
> I just think if EWQL made some better decisions they would have more fans.



They are the most successful sample seller of all time and with the Composer Cloud they are rolling to the point where hey no longer needed my help So their decision making is clearly just fine.

Don't make the mistake that some do of thinking that this forum is a microcosm of the sample buying universe. It isn't.[/QUOTE]

I hope like heck East West has all the success possible them, they have backed me up on literally hundreds of pieces. I can't imagine not having had those libraries over the years. Composer Cloud is just a plain terrific deal imo.

However, that doesn't change my wanting them to make Diamond downloadable


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 17, 2016)

[QUOTE="Parsifal666, post: 4015476, member: 11643"
However, that doesn't change my wanting them to make Diamond downloadable [/QUOTE]

For old times sake I will shoot Doug an email and tell him that people would be willing to live with the very long download times if the option was available.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 17, 2016)

Jay, does the upgrade pricing, and no download option for Diamond make sense to you?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Jay, does the upgrade pricing, and no download option for Diamond make sense to you?




I would not specifically comment without giving that some thought and at the moment I am busy finishing things I need to finish to go on vacation. So I have neither the time nor the inclination.

What I can say is that with all the current pricing, HO is an unmatched bargain. What other great complete orchestra can you get at those prices?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> [QUOTE="Parsifal666, post: 4015476, member: 11643"
> However, that doesn't change my wanting them to make Diamond downloadable



For old times sake I will shoot Doug an email and tell him that people would be willing to live with the very long download times if the option was available.[/QUOTE]

YAYYY! Very grateful.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 17, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I would not specifically comment without giving that some thought and at the moment I am busy finishing things I need to finish to go on vacation. So I have neither the time nor the inclination.
> 
> What I can say is that with all the current pricing, HO is an unmatched bargain. What other great complete orchestra can you get at those prices?


I'll wait for you to get back from your vacation then.  Have fun!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

I would definitely freek to see HS and HB go Diamond download, that would be incredible.

That said, I sure have gotten a lot of use out of the gold....


----------



## AllanH (Nov 17, 2016)

Last year I paid a total of $18 in shipping and handling for Diamond HO, so it was not a huge premium. I now also have a backup drive with all the samples. Downloading 650GB would take a while


----------



## Voider (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't forget that HO Diamond was $299 a few months ago. I'd probably wait for another sale in this range.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 17, 2016)

Fleer said:


> On another note, I did hang on to my Hollywood Gold libs (Strings, Brass and Woodwinds) when I got Hollywood Orchestra Diamond. Gold works on my laptop. Diamond is desktop material.


You mean Diamond's content is too demanding to be used efficently on a laptop?


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 17, 2016)

markleake said:


> Totally with you. Their silly upgrade pricing approach and inability to download these (admittedly large) products is why I have never even considered buying anything from Eastwest after my first initial purchase. That, and their outdated interface design really makes me suspect they are no longer very interested in the VI market.


Sorry if this is sort of OT, but what do you guys think about Play? Isn't Play 5 pretty decent? Is it included if you buy HOD?


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 17, 2016)

Voider said:


> Don't forget that HO Diamond was $299 a few months ago. I'd probably wait for another sale in this range.


Are you sure about this? If that is the case, then surely people would be talking about this current sale not being very good? Don't get me wrong, that would be outstanding. But I can't find any record of that happening. Do you know when that was?

Brent


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok, I'm going to drive myself and everyone else crazy some more as I ponder my decision. 

The Composer Cloud solution looks great. But I really don't think I need most of the things in it (not that I wouldn't use them, but I don't NEED them). So that makes me want to go ahead and bite on HO Gold for $275. 

However, Composer Cloud X includes the close mic position. Still at $30 per month. And I WOULD get the rest of the stuff as a bonus. 

Because I tend to go through periods where I do more audio work and periods where I don't do much at all, having the perpetual license for HO Gold would be nice. No fussing with the subscription every time. 

I'm just so torn. The cloud would give me another mic position, which I don't even know if I need. Purchasing Gold would give me a later upgrade path to Diamond where as the subscription does not. 

I know this is EXACTLY why they made their product line the way it is, lol. Bow change legato and divisi mics would be great, but I don't want to spend that much. I JUST DON'T FREAKIN' KNOW. 

LOL, sorry. I just need to decide what to do. I know nobody else can decide for me. But just venting a bit, lol. 

Brent


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 17, 2016)

Voider said:


> Don't forget that HO Diamond was $299 a few months ago. I'd probably wait for another sale in this range.


Wow, which sale was that?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 17, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> For old times sake I will shoot Doug an email and tell him that people would be willing to live with the very long download times if the option was available.



YAYYY! Very grateful.[/QUOTE]


Doug responded,"Thanks, we’ll look into that."


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 17, 2016)

diamond was never at $299 afaik.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> YAYYY! Very grateful.




Doug responded,"Thanks, we’ll look into that."[/QUOTE]


----------



## Voider (Nov 17, 2016)

Jesse Tikka said:


> Wow, which sale was that?





Heroix said:


> diamond was never at $299 afaik.



Just click on this quote to get to the post/thread:



owenave said:


> Right now Gold is $199 and Diamond is $299 in April 2016... not sure how long.
> Is Diamond the top String Library or is there a larger one from EW?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 17, 2016)

Voider said:


> Just click on this quote to get to the post/thread:



iam not sure if this guy was right, and i posted in that thread aswell. just above him


----------



## Voider (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah but he replied 2 months later so it probably was a new sale.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 17, 2016)

Voider said:


> Just click on this quote to get to the post/thread:


I'm pretty sure those prices were for Hollywood Strings, not the full orchestra.

Brent


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't find HO Gold is very limited since I came across one of the VI members song by jeremiahpena on another thread.

All of the strings and brass are done by HO strings and brass Gold.



It's nesessary to think over libraries before the purchase but I don't think it healthy to take for more than one month and I know the importance of slowly investing gears to fully tap into them. 

I will jump on the Gold sale once I confirm if HO indeed works on my system by trying out Composer Cloud just for a month.


In the case that I want another mic after using heck out of the library, I will look for other Kontakt libraries instead of the upgrade, considering the current upgrade prices. (I already own CSS)


----------



## StatKsn (Nov 17, 2016)

That Jeremiah Pena song is frickin' impressive.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 17, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> That Jeremiah Pena song is frickin' impressive.


Right? It would take me a lifetime to get that good! I just realized that he's in my neck of the woods (SLC). Maybe he'll give me some free lessons.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 17, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


> The Hollywood series is old, like, really old. There are way better libraries out there compared to that, like the Berlin series, for example.



Haha I have heard this excuse so many times, but consider this yes they are old but some of the new stuff out there is finding it so dam difficult to do a better job in sound quality, some of the newrer library's can't even come close in depth and quality, how strange is that.

I have 24 bit library's on my system, it don't come close to the old 16 bit gold Hollywood library's, 

I mean when you think about it what else can developers do to make there stuff sound better, different hall, mic, ribbon mic, nope there is not a great deal of difference, yes different tone but not more realistic,

If you close your eyes and some one played you a whole bunch of library's from different developers mixed with old and up to date new library's, and ask you to choose what one sounds better, you will have a hard time, or if they ask you what is the newest library's it will be fun seeing you struggle your way through each sound.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 17, 2016)

Naoki Ohmori said:


> I don't find HO Gold is very limited since I came across one of the VI members song by jeremiahpena on another thread.
> 
> All of the strings and brass are done by HO strings and brass Gold.
> 
> ...



Wow, this just sounds great to my ears. Perhaps more depth can be had with the other mic positions, but when the composition is done so well and the playing, it's not missing a thing, IMO! For $275 at everyplugin.com, I might just jump on that


----------



## markleake (Nov 17, 2016)

Here's my opinion...

I think people should be aware that despite our complaints about EWQL, their Hollywood series is excellent. It is very hard to go wrong at the prices they are offering.

There are a lot of advanced artists who use this product and like it, which is an endorsement in itself. The Gold versions of these libraries are very good, the Diamond versions give a bit more flexibility, but are more resource hungry than Gold. Generally the HW Strings and Brass libraries are seen as the standout, and Woods as the weakest part of the series. There's not really any competition in terms of value for money for the depth of content you get. It has a bit of a learning curve, and usability is not as good compared to some other libraries.

To be honest, I don't know why everyone fusses so much about whether to buy it or not. There is a very easy path to evaluating it that costs just $30, and it is regularly on sale at these or similar prices. It's not really a big investment for something that is comparable to libraries that cost 2x to 3x as much. Play has improved considerably in terms of loading speeds and stability. You don't need an iLok anymore to use it.

To me it seems people equivocate about this kind of purchase for no apparent reason. It is easily one of the better library purchases that can be made at these prices.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Nov 17, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Wow, this just sounds great to my ears. Perhaps more depth can be had with the other mic positions, but when the composition is done so well and the playing, it's not missing a thing, IMO! For $275 at everyplugin.com, I might just jump on that



I just subscribed Composer Cloud and am really impressed with HO Brass and Percussion. (Not yet to download HOS and HOW)
I'm going to buy HO Gold as a bread-and-butter library and subscribe Composer Cloud from time to time only when I need solo Violin, Cello, epic/ethnic percussions or choir.

The price of the Diamond is really appealing and the additional mics would give more flexibility but I don't yet stack up huge RAMs and SSD on my PC to run the Diamond smoothly.
So, the combo of the gold and the cloud would be the best option for me. 

Good luck on your choosing library too!


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 17, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> I'm pretty sure those prices were for Hollywood Strings, not the full orchestra.
> 
> Brent


Yeah, I too think this is the case, even though the original thread was about HO.


----------



## Voider (Nov 18, 2016)

I know it has been asked before but how important do you think are the articulations in gold? Half of the list I don't know as beginner, can I do a lot with silver too or would it miss too much from gold?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 18, 2016)

the silver sustain patches in hollywood strings miss a complete layer for example and are a bit weird too control.
also you dont have a full strings patch in silver which you have in gold.
you also get a cimbasso in hollywood brass gold which you dont get in silver.
you can still do alot with silver and its really dirt cheap for the money.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Since EW is having a major sale, i am going to buy either Gold or Silver version Hollywood orchestra. I plan use them for quick composition with basic articulations. I wont use them as main libs since my system cant handle it and I have other dedicated libs that i really like.

Should i get the Silver version?


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 18, 2016)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Since EW is having a major sale, i am going to buy either Gold or Silver version Hollywood orchestra. I plan use them for quick composition with basic articulations. I wont use them as main libs since my system cant handle it and I have other dedicated libs that i really like.
> 
> Should i get the Silver version?



i just bought gold and it is not that intensive .. about the same as spitfire sable with extra mics. You'll probably regret getting silver tbh .. you'll always be thinking you could have went for gold - especially when you upgrade your system.

That said, silver would work fine for what you are needing.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Tysmall said:


> i just bought gold and it is not that intensive .. about the same as spitfire sable with extra mics. You'll probably regret getting silver tbh .. you'll always be thinking you could have went for gold - especially when you upgrade your system.
> 
> That said, silver would work fine for what you are needing.


Thanks for your reply! I really want to go for the Gold as well. Can i just download the strings and brass only when buying Hollywood Orchestra Gold? or i have to download it all?
And 1 more little thing, is it as wet as the Symphonic Orchestra? I prefer it drier so i cant wet it myself


----------



## Voider (Nov 18, 2016)

I did a bit research and read that the silver edition has a different programming that causes problem with the patches.


----------



## Tysmall (Nov 18, 2016)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I really want to go for the Gold as well. Can i just download the strings and brass only when buying Hollywood Orchestra Gold? or i have to download it all?
> And 1 more little thing, is it as wet as the Symphonic Orchestra? I prefer it drier so i cant wet it myself



it's much drier. And you can download what you want when you want. Just be prepared the digital ilok system (assuming you don't have a physical one) is such a pain the ass. I was up until 2 am last night sorting that garbage piece of software (i'd prefer to call it malware) out .. but alas it was well worth it.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Tysmall said:


> it's much drier. And you can download what you want when you want. Just be prepared the digital ilok system (assuming you don't have a physical one) is such a pain the ass. I was up until 2 am last night sorting that garbage piece of software (i'd prefer to call it malware) out .. but alas it was well worth it.


oh shoot! Guess i could compromise! Lets wait a bit more, see if the gold can get deep down to $199, i'll certainly grab it


----------



## Voider (Nov 18, 2016)

What about Play 5? Did it improve the loading times?
I'm stillt thinking about just trying stuff out with the composer cloud,
but on the other hand I would like to start small anyway and $35 are almost a reverb plugin by valhalla which is still on my list.


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 18, 2016)

Voider said:


> What about Play 5? Did it improve the loading times?
> I'm stillt thinking about just trying stuff out with the composer cloud,
> but on the other hand I would like to start small anyway and $35 are almost a reverb plugin by valhalla which is still on my list.


Well, I don't use the Play engine that much, but personally I didn't feel like it made that much of a difference. There probably is one, but it seems to be fairly small. Of course someone who uses it more regularly might have a more positive experience.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2016)

Jesse Tikka said:


> Well, I don't use the Play engine that much, but personally I didn't feel like it made that much of a difference. There probably is one, but it seems to be fairly smOnall. Of course someone who uses it more regularly might have a more positive experience.



With SSDs it is a BIG difference.


----------



## Voider (Nov 18, 2016)

Naoki Ohmori said:


> All of the strings and brass are done by HO strings and brass Gold.



And the other instruments? Source thread?


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Nov 18, 2016)

Voider said:


> And the other instruments? Source thread?



As I recall, Jeremiah Pena didn't mention other instruments. What I remember is that he used a free IR file or DAW's built-in reverbs in the songs he posted. 

Here is the link to the thread. 

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/east-west-hollywood-series-how.55463/page-2


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Nov 18, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> With SSDs it is a BIG difference.


Well, I am running the libraries from my SSD, though I do run my OS from it, too.

I don't know, maybe there's something wrong.


----------



## rap_ferr (Nov 18, 2016)

Do you guys recommend Hollywood Orchestral Percussion Diamond?

My only dedicated percussion library in the moment is CinePerc Core.

I couldn't find poper videos and walk troughs showing the library.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> Do you guys recommend Hollywood Orchestral Percussion Diamond?
> 
> My only dedicated percussion library in the moment is CinePerc Core.
> 
> I couldn't find poper videos and walk troughs showing the library.



I do. I think it is beautifully recorded.


----------



## shnootre (Nov 18, 2016)

Hm... was just about to pull the trigger on Reverberate, which I've been sampling and enjoying. Had QL Spaces via Composer Cloud before that. Haven't put either through the ringer entirely, and right now they're around the same price. I lean slightly towards Spaces for the simplicity of its interface... Glad I checked in here at VI Control!


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2016)

Well, lean a bit more and check out FabFilter Pro-R for orchestral bliss.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Well, lean a bit more and check out FabFilter Pro-R for orchestral bliss.



Also have a look at Zynaptiq's Adaptiverb.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 18, 2016)

FF Pro R is my next purchase...after acquiring dozens of verbs I still use "Spaces" for most everything... about the only thousands in ewql purchases I still use anymore... but Pro R may change that... I have all FF but a couple dinky bits but Pro R is a real surprise and....
Fleer nails it again...

Contrary to Asher's "professional" opinion I feel Hollywood Orchestral Percussion Sucks... APE is way better, as is Damage and a whole host of others...Modern interfaces like LADD are pretty amazing also... BF sales? I'd look elseware... of course, if you want the little triangle sounds and other crap, HOP might be up your ally.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Contrary to Asher's "professional" opinion I feel Hollywood Orchestral Percussion Sucks... APE is way better, as is Damage and a whole host of others... of course, if you want the little triangle sounds and other crap, HOP might be up your ally.


Ape, Damage, and HOP are all completely different libraries. You really can't even compare them, and HOP is one of the best conventional percussion libraries ever.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 18, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Ape, Damage, and HOP are all completely different libraries. You really can't even compare them, and HOP is one of the best conventional percussion libraries ever.


I'm definitely not conventional...still think it sounds like a boring ride in a cement factory...and cineperc gives most anything you'd want in that dreary line of "Orchestral" within the much more exciting and dramatic field of "percussion"... am I rather put off by EW these days? Yea... they hit and run... not impressed. Then again, wtf do I know? This might be the perfect thing for you! I may be way off base and if so, I apologize... Also, I might just not get the intrensic value of what my ears consider a rather blech sounding library or... I might need new ears...

Of course, I'd never say this about Hans Zimmer's Spitfire drums... but I'm a young thinking old man...


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 18, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I'm definitely not conventional...still think it sounds like a boring ride in a cement factory...and cineperc gives most anything you'd want in that dreary line of the exciting and dramatic field of "percussion"


Hmm $800 for Cineperc vs. $150 for HOP...not really comparing apples to apples, I think. I'm sure Cineperc is awesome, but not everyone has that kind of money.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 18, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Hmm $800 for Cineperc vs. $150 for HOP...not really comparing apples to apples, I think. I'm sure Cineperc is awesome, but not everyone has that kind of money.


Agree... but Rap Fur already HAS Cineperc Core! Really, how much more of this do ya need? I'd expand my horizons... then again... as you say, it's cheap so what the heck!!! Who am I to question adding another library when I own 20 verbs, even more delays, and...yea, I'll have to admit... my drum collection is triple my sigs...

Now, if I could do it all over again.... I would retract a bunch of redundant purchases... and broaden my horizons...


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 18, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Also have a look at Zynaptiq's Adaptiverb.


Both great options. Of course, with sales going on you can get some cool plugins. Like the Lexicon PCM Native reverb suite for about $204 in cart at JRR Shop. It is tempting me. I still haven't made up my mind on several other purchases yet either though, lol.

Brent


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> Both great options. Of course, with sales going on you can get some cool plugins. Like the Lexicon PCM Native reverb suite for about $204 in cart at JRR Shop. It is tempting me. I still haven't made up my mind on several other purchases yet either though, lol.
> 
> Brent


Try compare it to Valhalla's VintageVerb again, Brent. It's only $50 and the dev is adding three more modes to it shortly.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 18, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Try compare it to Valhalla's VintageVerb again, Brent. It's only $50 and the dev is adding three more modes to it shortly.


I've been meaning to check them out again. I know people swear by Valhalla's stuff, but for whatever reason, I couldn't get on with them. I know I am in a very small minority. They sound great, but I just didn't feel "it" when trying them. Maybe I'll give them another try. 

I certainly don't NEED another reverb.......but do I ever really need anything I buy these days, lolol?

Brent


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2016)

I get you. Love to feel "it" too and do feel so, profoundly, with Adaptiverb. Then again, as for transparency, Pro-L is up there as well. Both are much more than verbs to me. Musical instruments indeed.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 19, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Ape, Damage, and HOP are all completely different libraries. You really can't even compare them, and HOP is one of the best conventional percussion libraries ever.



It is indeed fair to call it a "conventional" library. The whole Hollywood Orchestra is.


----------



## markleake (Nov 19, 2016)

I only have the older EW Symphonic Orchestra library, and the orchestral percussion in that is pretty amazing. EWSO is recorded in a more live hall than HW Perc, which I like. So I'm curious to see what people think... would it be useful for me to upgrade to HW Perc.

I really had my eye on the Spitfire Percussion redux library, so would HW Perc be comparable and just as easy to mix in with my existing Spitfire libraries?


----------



## markleake (Nov 19, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Agree... but Rap Fur already HAS Cineperc Core! Really, how much more of this do ya need? I'd expand my horizons... then again... as you say, it's cheap so what the heck!!! Who am I to question adding another library when I own 20 verbs, even more delays, and...yea, I'll have to admit... my drum collection is triple my sigs...
> 
> Now, if I could do it all over again.... I would retract a bunch of redundant purchases... and broaden my horizons...


One man's trash is another man's treasure. Those other libraries you prefer I don't doubt are good, but orchestral percussion is more than just drums, and to sound like a real orchestra, you can't really get away with using non-orchestral style drums without moving into the hybrid/epic sounding realm. So it depends on what someone's needs/aims are as to what is right for them.

Having said that, I agree, as far as I am aware the Cineperc products are top notch and favoured by many people here, so wanting to move away from them may not be a good move. Depends again on the need.

Edit... fixed my badded English.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 20, 2016)

So. I'm considering Symphonic Choirs and Spaces.
I've not really considered the choir until recently. Read a few good things on here and investigated further and it seems to be quite effective at rendering written text and at least in demos and Walkthrough has a decent sound. Does anyone with experience of the library have anything good or bad to say about it?

Spaces I'm torn on. Is it worth it as a starter conv reverb? I'm also looking at Valhalla Vintage Verb and the new FF Pro R. Is it worth having all of these?


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 20, 2016)

Is East West Spaces a good reverb for CSS and the Berlin collections?


----------



## markleake (Nov 20, 2016)

Spaces is excellent, and I don't think you'll find many people here who would have a differing opinion (although some may prefer to use alternatives). I think you'll find many people here who use it. It is one of the main purchases from EW that is a "no-brainer". It's easy to use, and works extremely well. If you have more complex needs than just "adding some reverb", then maybe do some more research though... particularly if you have VSL libraries or such, as those will need some more complex treatment than just Spaces.

I can't compare to anything else because Spaces is all I have, sorry.



Hat_Tricky said:


> Is East West Spaces a good reverb for CSS and the Berlin collections?


Yep. You'd just use it fairly lightly with those libraries though, as they are already recorded wet.


----------



## markleake (Nov 20, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> So. I'm considering Symphonic Choirs and Spaces.
> I've not really considered the choir until recently. Read a few good things on here and investigated further and it seems to be quite effective at rendering written text and at least in demos and Walkthrough has a decent sound. Does anyone with experience of the library have anything good or bad to say about it?
> 
> Spaces I'm torn on. Is it worth it as a starter conv reverb? I'm also looking at Valhalla Vintage Verb and the new FF Pro R. Is it worth having all of these?


I think there are some fairly detailed discussions only a few months back around Symphonic Choirs. Maybe do a search and find that discussion, because there was a lot of info there.

Generally it is seen as an old library. I have it and like the sound of some of the articulations, so I still use it occasionally even though I have some other good choir libraries. But it wouldn't be my first choice for a choir library anymore. Choir libraries can differ a lot in how they sound, so what you look at will depend on what you intend to use it for.

The rendering of text into sung words really does work, but requires a *lot* of effort to get something sounding like you might want it to. It also has a big learning curve - you can't just type in words and have it sing them coherently if you want it to work well, you need to learn the library's spoken language.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Nov 20, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> So. I'm considering Symphonic Choirs and Spaces.
> I've not really considered the choir until recently. Read a few good things on here and investigated further and it seems to be quite effective at rendering written text and at least in demos and Walkthrough has a decent sound. Does anyone with experience of the library have anything good or bad to say about it?
> 
> Spaces I'm torn on. Is it worth it as a starter conv reverb? I'm also looking at Valhalla Vintage Verb and the new FF Pro R. Is it worth having all of these?



Don't miss out 2cAudio Breeze too. The price is dropped by $75 when it's on sale. Breeze tends to be overlooked behind Valhalla but It's a versatile, light CPU and very transparent reverb. 

Plus, if you own Breeze, you can crossgrade B2 for $125 when it's on sale. 
Sorry for a bit out of the topic.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 20, 2016)

EveryPlugin.com is absolutely legit and trustworthy. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Nov 20, 2016)

Voider said:


> Is there any disadvantage buying from everyplugin.com and not from eastwest directly? People have positive experiences with the website but the things whyterabbyt is pointing out and the response from everyplugin.com doesn't sound very trustful.
> 
> https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=453750&start=15



I haven't bought anything from everyplugin but Audio Deluxe also offers HO Gold for almost the same price in the cart and I haven't had any troubles with the retailer yet.
Ultimately nothing/nobody assures you.
You have to take a risk to some extent if
You want to purchase for a lower price.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 20, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> So. I'm considering Symphonic Choirs and Spaces.
> I've not really considered the choir until recently. Read a few good things on here and investigated further and it seems to be quite effective at rendering written text and at least in demos and Walkthrough has a decent sound. Does anyone with experience of the library have anything good or bad to say about it?
> 
> Spaces I'm torn on. Is it worth it as a starter conv reverb? I'm also looking at Valhalla Vintage Verb and the new FF Pro R. Is it worth having all of these?


You may also look into Realivox Blue (and Ladies) from Realitone. Wait until Black Friday though.
As for verbs, Spaces is a great convolution one indeed, perfect for orchestral libraries. And the new Pro-R from FabFilter shines as one of the best algorithmic ones. Most of all very easy to use with a beguiling GUI and incorporating amazing EQ options. As for Valhalla, VRoom would be closest (but evidently more limited) yet VintageVerb might additionally bring you interesting colored modes.
Conclusion: go with Spaces or Pro-L.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 20, 2016)

Well, already bought several Waves plugins from EveryPlugin and he (Koby) was fast and complete in handling them. I then registered at the Waves website without any problem.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 20, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> So. I'm considering Symphonic Choirs and Spaces.
> I've not really considered the choir until recently. Read a few good things on here and investigated further and it seems to be quite effective at rendering written text and at least in demos and Walkthrough has a decent sound. Does anyone with experience of the library have anything good or bad to say about it?


There's nothing else out there if you have specific text to set to singing. The Wordbuilder is very effective, but if you have experience in choral and/or classical singing, this will help you tremendously with coming up with creative/non-intuitive ways of phonetically spelling out your text.

I used EWSC in this track (you can skip ahead to around 2:50 if you wish):
https://app.box.com/s/dnb4gi2ktcjl9khepygpra928as7vxoi

Some of the quirks with working with SC is that I needed to render everything to audio fairly quickly. I worked phrase by phrase for each voice, with a new track for each phrase and each part. I did this because while you _can_ string long text in WB, the problem is that you are unable to start just anywhere in a phrase. You can "solo" one word, but you can't begin playback from any point in a phrase. So if you need to listen to the very end, you don't want to have to listen to several lines of text that proceed that.

Also, it's very resource-heavy, so I found rendering to MP3 audio and then going on to the next voice part in that phrase was really helpful.

Another thing is if you have words that differ slightly due to a rhythmic change in one part, that makes a big mess if you have several instance of Play playing these different parts at the same time. So a lot of working with mp3, and hoping that you don't have to go back to the MIDI file (or at least trying to minimize that, but it's inevitable).

Lastly, I ended up recorded myself singing the soprano, alto, and tenor parts 3 or 4 times each that I mixed in to give a little more "presence" to the sound. Perhaps having the Voices of the Apocalypse expansion would make this unnecessary. But this is the first song I actually used EWSC for, so I have much to learn.

If you want something that you can just play and enjoy, then there are many other choirs out there that will do that. This is a labor of love, and if you go into it knowing the kind of work you need to do, it will yield the results you want. It's just finicky.


----------



## Voider (Nov 20, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Also, it's very resource-heavy, so I found rendering to MP3 and then going on to the next voice part in that phrase was really helpful.



Why to mp3 and not to wav? That's already quality loss when you export the final mix before mastering again.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> There's nothing else out there if you have specific text to set to singing. The Wordbuilder is very effective, but if you have experience in choral and/or classical singing, this will help you tremendously with coming up with creative/non-intuitive ways of phonetically spelling out your text.
> 
> I used EWSC in this track (you can skip ahead to around 2:50 if you wish):
> https://app.box.com/s/dnb4gi2ktcjl9khepygpra928as7vxoi
> ...



You pretty much summed EWSC up. There are some bugs that just won't seem to disappear, but overall the sound is great imo. I hear people using the "old=bad" argument, but I'm still getting paid for things I've both done and do with that instrument; I've never heard a single, paying customer complaining about the choir in my mock ups...more than once an employer has asked me to just leave the mock up in there, both because it sounded good and saved bucks. The recordings are very fine and more than useable in today's context. But, as Morodiene mentioned, it can take work...and an at least mild tolerance for the odd aggravation, especially (for me) with the word builder.

To be perfectly blunt, I would still be okay with EWSC even if it didn't have the word builder, in fact I'd probably like it better. It's not just a learning curve, it's a set of uncute bugs that too often fly in and provide head slapping aggravation.

I guess it says something that I'm like a semi-pro (I mostly can just pay my rent and a couple of bills with my music) and I am only buying another choir library after five years of success with EWSC.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 20, 2016)

Voider said:


> Why to mp3 and not to wav? That's already quality loss when you export the final mix before mastering again.


Sorry, I meant rendered to audio/wav.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)

I do like the high quality mp3 option in Cubase. Great for demos I want to mail out but at the same time _*don't*_ want to deal with these stupid email services/storage sewers.


----------



## Voider (Nov 20, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> To be perfectly blunt, I would still be okay with EWSC even if it didn't have the word builder,



I think I wouldn't ever buy a choir without word builder, because this is pretty much the only thing you have to customize it. I really don't want to hear the samples I used in the exact same way in other pieces by other people.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)

Voider said:


> I think I wouldn't ever buy a choir without word builder, because this is pretty much the only thing you have to customize it. I really don't want to hear the samples I used in the exact same way in other pieces by other people.



Well...that's not always true. There are other options toward getting a more personally expressive sound. It's often more in the composition itself.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)

For me, the more I wrote over the past few decades, the more the music sounded like me.

For me it took a _lot _of writing, a steady schedule of it. I write every day, and have for many years now...even if it's simply trying new things out, or working on a certain theory experiment, etc.


----------



## Voider (Nov 20, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Well...that's not always true. There are other options toward getting a more personally expressive sound. It's often more in the composition itself.



That anyway, but a good composition will not prevent anyone who for example owns Vocalize to hear that you've used vocalize, probably 1:1 in the same way others did because it's the exact same samples. When you build your own words your choir is at least doing it in another way and the chance someone has used it in the exact same way/order is smaller.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 20, 2016)

Voider said:


> That anyway, but a good composition will not prevent anyone who for example owns Vocalize to hear that you've used vocalize, probably 1:1 in the same way others did because it's the exact same samples. When you build your own words your choir is at least doing it in another way and the chance someone has used it in the exact same way/order is smaller.


I have heard composers use other choirs to approximate the words they want to be said. Many seem to have some Latin words, which is fine it that's what you're writing, and they use parts of those words to build words in the language they want. But the results are just not as good as Wordbuilder.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)

Voider said:


> That anyway, but a good composition will not prevent anyone who for example owns Vocalize to hear that you've used vocalize, probably 1:1 in the same way others did because it's the exact same samples. When you build your own words your choir is at least doing it in another way and the chance someone has used it in the exact same way/order is smaller.



Why would you care if you have complete confidence in the quality of your composition? Just because someone has the same samples doesn't mean they're going to sound exactly like you. Context precludes that.

It does sound a bit like you're thinking this out too much, no offense.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you @markleake , @Fleer , @Naoki Ohmori , @Morodiene and @Parsifal666
That's all useful info.
I have Blue (Realivox) and think she's great. Looking for a wider sound brush though (ie choir) with that same sort of flexibility. I find myself wondering how those two might mix/layer.
Morodienne, that piece was beautiful. Really elegant handling of instruments and voices. I wish I had the sort of voice that was worth recording to layer with sample libs. 
Thanks for the thoughts on reverb Fleer. I will look closer based on that. Did you mean Pro-R or Pro-L from FabFilter? Presume you meant reverb rather than limiter. And for Vintage Verb, I was thinking about it for some magic dust. But I guess there's no rush on that front (I don't see it on special at the moment? Mind you it is relatively cheap anyway).


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 20, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thank you @markleake , @Fleer , @Naoki Ohmori , @Morodiene and @Parsifal666
> That's all useful info.
> I have Blue (Realivox) and think she's great. Looking for a wider sound brush though (ie choir) with that same sort of flexibility. I find myself wondering how those two might mix/layer.
> Morodienne, that piece was beautiful. Really elegant handling of instruments and voices. I wish I had the sort of voice that was worth recording to layer with sample libs.


Thank you! But you'd be surprised how bad some of my overdub tracks sound. I had fun with it, making each voice unique. Singing tenor was my favorite - I had one that was really nasal, one that was more operatic, and then one that was falsettic


----------



## Fleer (Nov 20, 2016)

Cheers, SNW, I meant Pro-R indeed. Edited. 
No rush on the verbs, you're right. Probably there will be a FabFilter sale in a few weeks, hopefully also on Pro-R. If you have other FF plugins, you can get it as low as $110 through your account. Spaces is not on sale at the moment either. As for VintageVerb, three more reverb modes will be added soon.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Cheers, SNW, I meant Pro-R indeed. Edited.
> No rush on the verbs, you're right. Probably there will be a FabFilter sale in a few weeks, hopefully also on Pro-R. If you have other FF plugins, you can get it as low as $110 through your account. Spaces is not on sale at the moment either. As for VintageVerb, three more reverb modes will be added soon.



Spaces is on sale! You can get it for 108$ at Everyplugin.com. I bought many plugins from this website without any problem.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 20, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Cheers, SNW, I meant Pro-R indeed. Edited.
> No rush on the verbs, you're right. Probably there will be a FabFilter sale in a few weeks, hopefully also on Pro-R. If you have other FF plugins, you can get it as low as $110 through your account. Spaces is not on sale at the moment either. As for VintageVerb, three more reverb modes will be added soon.


Do you know if price changes with the VVV expansion?


----------



## Voider (Nov 21, 2016)

Hmm, strange. When I change the currency to Euro on the eastwest website and put HO diamond into the shopping cart, I don't get extra fees to pay, not for the HDD nor taxes.

Edit: Okay, after revisiting the site it's back. 
$85 taxes + $48 shipping cost..


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Do you know if price changes with the VVV expansion?


They won't. Valhalla updates are always free.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 21, 2016)

Fleer said:


> They won't. Valhalla updates are always free.


I think he means the base price. I don't think he has it yet, and is curious if their pricing goes up as they add new features.

From what I have seen, it seems they have been $50 for a while now, even through supposed updates. So I would guess the price will remain the same? I don't own anything from Valhalla, so can't say for sure. I did try them again, and I still just can't flow with it. I feel like I'm fighting the sound too much when using them. And they don't seem to have as much life as some other verbs I have. But I still realize I'm in the minority here, and it could just be different expectations.

Brent


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

Voider said:


> Just for the record, Eastwest confirmed on facebook to me personally that buying their library from everyplugins.com is legal. So I did, their customer support is very fast and I am downloading now the hollywood orchestra gold libraries  It's actually a lot cheaper there because on eastwest official website, taxes are not included in the shop price, it's a lot more.



what was the price there? and glad you finally found something. it was a good choice, but you will need some time learning the hollywood orchestra. just dont give up and you will be rewarded!


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

i think its VAT? but it shouldnt be 80 eur? and you mean at soundsonline or the other store?


----------



## Voider (Nov 21, 2016)

It doesn't show what it is actually, but yeah at the soundsonline store.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 21, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> I think he means the base price. I don't think he has it yet, and is curious if their pricing goes up as they add new features.
> 
> From what I have seen, it seems they have been $50 for a while now, even through supposed updates. So I would guess the price will remain the same? I don't own anything from Valhalla, so can't say for sure. I did try them again, and I still just can't flow with it. I feel like I'm fighting the sound too much when using them. And they don't seem to have as much life as some other verbs I have. But I still realize I'm in the minority here, and it could just be different expectations.
> 
> Brent


Cheers Brent. That is what I meant as I don't have it yet. Wondering if base price will increase with the expected new update. Should I get it soon if I'm interested is the question I was asking.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 21, 2016)

Voider said:


> Just for the record, Eastwest confirmed on facebook to me personally that buying their library from everyplugins.com is legal. So I did, their customer support is very fast and I am downloading now the hollywood orchestra gold libraries  It's actually a lot cheaper there because on eastwest official website, taxes are not included in the shop price, it's a lot more.


Just to clarify so people don't get confused by the typo, but the site is everyplugin.com and not everyplugins.com. 

Not being picky, but just trying to help in case anyone tries to go there and the site doesn't come up 

It is absolutely the best price for HOG at everyplugin.com, and honestly, for most plugins they have. Just recently discovered them and have made a couple of purchases there, and everything went very quickly.

Brent


----------



## Voider (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes that was a typo, I also corrected the quoted post 
I see this stuff really needs work to sound good,
but I am very curious what I can do and it may mean,
that it offers a lot of flexibility.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

Voider said:


> Yes that was a typo, I also corrected the quoted post
> I see this stuff really needs work to sound good,
> but I am very curious what I can do and it may mean,
> that it offers a lot of flexibility.



you should probably register also at the soundsonline forums. you will find alot of usefull information there about the hollywood orchestra. people share alot of knowledge about what patches they use, programming etc.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Cheers Brent. That is what I meant as I don't have it yet. Wondering if base price will increase with the expected new update. Should I get it soon if I'm interested is the question I was asking.


Pretty sure they won't increase the $50 price. Their first reverb, Shimmer, and all others have been $50 during the last five years now and their most recent Plate reverb is $50 since it was launched a year ago.


----------



## Voider (Nov 21, 2016)

Heroix said:


> you should probably register also at the soundsonline forums. you will find alot of usefull information there about the hollywood orchestra. people share alot of knowledge about what patches they use, programming etc.



Yes already did, and I will also watch videos and everything needed, also about orchestration but yeah one step after another :D I'm glad it finally starts.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 21, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Pretty sure they won't increase the $50 price. Their first reverb, Shimmer, and all others have been $50 during the last five years now and their most recent Plate reverb is $50 since it was launched a year ago.


Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 21, 2016)

just one last question? is the brass "big" enough for you? i mean you cannot say no when playing with the 6fh patch,right?


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> Just to clarify so people don't get confused by the typo, but the site is everyplugin.com and not everyplugins.com.
> 
> Not being picky, but just trying to help in case anyone tries to go there and the site doesn't come up
> 
> ...


As I wrote earlier, EveryPlugin.com is one of the cheapest and most straightforward resellers. Absolutely trustworthy and very fast.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2016)

Heroix said:


> you should probably register also at the soundsonline forums. you will find alot of usefull information there about the hollywood orchestra. people share alot of knowledge about what patches they use, programming etc.


Prices are going up, so don't wait too long.


----------



## greggybud (Nov 21, 2016)

Voider said:


> I absolutely don't be afraid of spending time, I like to dig deep into the details and focus on one thing
> It was $275 in opposite to $329 on soundsonline.com, but when I check out in Euro then there are like 80€ tax added. I don't know if that's because the chosen currency or if it will be added on us dollar too after actually checking out.



Either I'm late to the party or I'm totally lost. I live in Oregon and there is no sales tax. No VAT. USD so nothing to convert. So how did you get $275? I went to the website, checked out, and the grand total is $329 with no discount codes for EW Hollywood Orchestra Gold. So if I pay $329 either way does one have an advantage over the other?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 21, 2016)

greggybud said:


> Either I'm late to the party or I'm totally lost. I live in Oregon and there is no sales tax. No VAT. USD so nothing to convert. So how did you get $275? I went to the website, checked out, and the grand total is $329 with no discount codes for EW Hollywood Orchestra Gold. So if I pay $329 either way does one have an advantage over the other?


He bought that at everyplugin.com ).


----------



## greggybud (Nov 21, 2016)

Vovique said:


> He bought that at everyplugin.com ).


Yeah. Everyplugin.com EW Hollywood Orchestra Gold...$329. How did he get it at $275?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 21, 2016)

greggybud said:


> Yeah. Everyplugin.com EW Hollywood Orchestra Gold...$329. How did he get it at $275?


Dang, looks like they upped they upped the price to what EW is selling on soundsonline.com. Should have jumped on it, but I thought the price was good until Nov 30


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 21, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Dang, looks like they upped they upped the price to what EW is selling on soundsonline.com. Should have jumped on it, but I thought the price was good until Nov 30



Don't worry, here's for just a couple more dollars:
http://plugindiscounts.com/home/7040-east-west-hollywood-orchestra-gold-edition.html


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 21, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> Don't worry, here's for just a couple more dollars:
> http://plugindiscounts.com/home/7040-east-west-hollywood-orchestra-gold-edition.html


That's a big deal for some of us who were trying to convince their spouses to let them buy it at such a great deal


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 21, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> That's a big deal for some of us who were trying to convince their spouses to let them buy it at such a great deal


You mean that at 280$ instead of 275$ it's too much?


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2016)

And jump now, 'cause things are moving.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 22, 2016)

having:

Lass
BWW
Cinebrass core
Sample modeling All brass and FH
Spitfire percussion
Albion Legacy One

do you think I would benefit from the gold orchestra deal? or is it a bit redundant?

thanks


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 22, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> You mean that at 280$ instead of 275$ it's too much?


$329 - $275 = $54, and it's more the fact that we could have gotten it cheaper, now he'll want me to wait until it's back down to that price again.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 22, 2016)

After considering various upgrade options (I had all Silvers), I just bought Composer Cloud monthly - well, under no circumstances $29 a month would hit my wallet.


----------



## Voider (Nov 22, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> $329 - $275 = $54, and it's more the fact that we could have gotten it cheaper, now he'll want me to wait until it's back down to that price again.



I'm pretty sure the link he provided has it for $280. Or did you check it?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 22, 2016)

Voider said:


> I'm pretty sure the link he provided has it for $280. Or did you check it?


Wow, OK, I totally misread what he wrote LOL. I just created an account there and it's $280 

Thanks for the heads up @Ryan99! I'll probably be buying that later today :D


----------



## Fleer (Nov 22, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Wow, OK, I totally misread what he wrote LOL. I just created an account there and it's $280
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @Ryan99! I'll probably be buying that later today :D


When it's back at $329


----------



## JohnG (Nov 22, 2016)

Pablocrespo said:


> do you think I would benefit from the gold orchestra deal? or is it a bit redundant?



Pablo, that is a tough call. I do think you get a very different sound from Hollywood Strings than from LASS. I keep both in my template for that reason -- LASS can deliver a very austere, woody, intense sound, and HS has the ability to sound more "beautiful," for lack of a better word.

LASS, since version 2.5, has had envelopes and EQ that made a huge difference and provides a lot of new flexibility in sound. If you don't hear any significant difference in the strings (and percussion), you may not be getting a lot extra.

But I love HS! (and Spitfire and LASS and....)

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 22, 2016)

Balefire said:


> I think we ought to stop mentioning bargains, every time we do they put the prices up! I was going to buy QL Spaces from Everyplugin but now they've raised the price to match Eastwest


Check plugindiscounts.com


----------



## everyPlugin.com (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Use coupon EW2016 to get yesterday's prices.
(That what EastWest allowed us to do)

Thanks,
Koby


----------



## novaburst (Nov 23, 2016)

Voider said:


> I'm pretty sure the link he provided has it for $280. Or did you check it?





Morodiene said:


> Wow, OK, I totally misread what he wrote LOL. I just created an account there and it's $280
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @Ryan99! I'll probably be buying that later today :D



Hi Guys me if you dont mind me asking, what is the library in question for this price,


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 23, 2016)

does everyplugin also sell upgrades for hollywood orchestra librarys?


----------



## novaburst (Nov 23, 2016)

Voider said:


> Hollywood Orchestra Gold



ok thanks @Voider, seems 280.00 is a great price indeed thanks


----------



## novaburst (Nov 23, 2016)

When it comes to eastwest esp gold i always think it best to get a hold of the individual library instead of the whole orchestra,


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 23, 2016)

Does Hollywood Orchestra Gold contain dynamic bowings similar to those found in EW Symphonic Orchestra Gold? I'm specifically referring to EWSO circa 2005. Listening to some old stuff from back then and it sounds pretty good, especially coming from me, lol. It does "suck" though because either no legatos were included back then, or I didn't have a clue what a legato was!


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 23, 2016)

Heroix said:


> does everyplugin also sell upgrades for hollywood orchestra librarys?


No retailers sells Eatwest upgrades, only Eastwest.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 23, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Does Hollywood Orchestra Gold contain dynamic bowings similar to those found in EW Symphonic Orchestra Gold? I'm specifically referring to EWSO circa 2005. Listening to some old stuff from back then and it sounds pretty good, especially coming from me, lol. It does "suck" though because either no legatos were included back then, or I didn't have a clue what a legato was!



That's a very general question. I suggest you look at the articulation summary provided by EW:
http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Strings

That should allow you to see if any of the bowings you're looking for are in Silver, Gold, or Diamond. It's a bit complicated.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 23, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Does Hollywood Orchestra Gold contain dynamic bowings similar to those found in EW Symphonic Orchestra Gold?


No it doesn't. All dynamics and swells need to be programmed in the Strings and Brass.
The Woodwinds however include an "Expressive" patch, similar to what was on offer in EWQLSO.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 23, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> It is a steal at that price, even if it only supplements other libraries you prefer.


Well stated Jay, as most of us here paid $1499.99 for the original HW Strings, but $449?! A no brainer! The HW series is still worth every penny!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 24, 2016)

@Morodiene and anyone else that has Symphonic Choirs, putting the painful tweaking to get custom text working right in word builder, is it easy to play in lines using just the standard aaahs, mmms, ooohs, etc.?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 24, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Well stated Jay, as most of us here paid $1499.99 for the original HW Strings, but $449?! A no brainer! The HW series is still worth every penny!



I got there a bit later, but I still paid nearly 600 US. It was easily worth 1500 considering the use I've gotten out of it.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 25, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> @Morodiene and anyone else that has Symphonic Choirs, putting the painful tweaking to get custom text working right in word builder, is it easy to play in lines using just the standard aaahs, mmms, ooohs, etc.?


Yes, this part is simple and the choir sounds great, IMO. I haven't messed around with this, TBH, and I'm nowhere near an "expert" on SC. But if you want a choir that can do both words or something simple on ah or oo, then SCs the only one. If you're not sure you will need words, then you may want to consider other choirs. I have no alternatives to suggest since I haven't used anything else to compare it with.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 25, 2016)

everyPlugin.com said:


> Hi Guys,
> Use coupon EW2016 to get yesterday's prices.
> (That what EastWest allowed us to do)
> 
> ...


Thank you, Koby! I purchased HO from you guys yesterday before I started making the turkey :D


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Yes, this part is simple and the choir sounds great, IMO. I haven't messed around with this, TBH, and I'm nowhere near an "expert" on SC. But if you want a choir that can do both words or something simple on ah or oo, then SCs the only one. If you're not sure you will need words, then you may want to consider other choirs. I have no alternatives to suggest since I haven't used anything else to compare it with.


Thank you.

Edit - oh bugger. Just seen the Spitfire choir thread. It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 26, 2016)

I am on the verge of pulling the trigger on Hollywood Orchestra, but I am in a bit of a quandary between Diamond & Gold.

I have an i7 5k 4Ghz iMac with 24Gb with and internal 1TB SSD and external 1TB SSD. I'd have to buy another external SSD to install the whole Diamond thing though. Would that be enough grunt.

Is it possible to install Diamond with a reduced set of mic positions - so you don't have to install the whole shebang ?

If I go for the Gold Version, I have enough space, but since I can get gold for around USD 280 and Diamond for 499 USD (inc shipping) I am wondering if I will regret not going for Diamond, especially as it seems that it will cost a lot more to upgrade it later. But then I would almost have enough left over to get Albion Tundra with what's left over.

I already have an iLok with my Ivory II Pianos, but if you elect for the 'software' iLok licensing, do you get two activations (one for laptop, one for desktop). I travel a fair bit and never take my iLok with me as I am paranoid I'll lose it. There again, although my laptop is an i7, it probably won't have quite enough grunt for Diamond anyway ?

Do you get the SSL in Play 5 with the Gold version ?

Arrrrrgh !

Help me Obi Wan Kenobi.... you're my only hope ......


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> I am on the verge of pulling the trigger on Hollywood Orchestra, but I am in a bit of a quandary between Diamond & Gold.
> 
> I have an i7 5k 4Ghz iMac with 24Gb with and internal 1TB SSD and external 1TB SSD. I'd have to buy another external SSD to install the whole Diamond thing though. Would that be enough grunt.



The SSL shows up in the more recently released Gold libraries (pretty sure of that). But it's not exactly the greatest coup for engineering (though useful in manifold contexts). I mean, we're not talking the almighty Waves SSL, for instance. It shouldn't be a deal make or breaker imo. As far as Diamond and 24 GB of of Ram (not to mention your SSDs), I'm pretty sure you shouldn't have too many problems with that kind of power.

Aw heck, trust me on this, the Diamond sale is a total winner, get it before it's over. Really.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2016)

You would have to prove it to me in a blind test that you could identify which are the included SSL fx with Play and the Waves versions. I am skeptical.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> You would have to prove it to me in a blind test that you could identify which are the included SSL fx with Play and the Waves versions. I am skeptical.



Who, me? The difference is obvious. The Waves SSL is airier and (from experience) overall much more closely emulates the hardware than the Play. EVERY engineer I know will tell you that. The Play SSL has its uses, but it's entirely another beast.

Edit: Wait (and apologies) there are engineers I know who trumpet the merits of the Duende, so I have some egg to wipe off. I was being too excluding.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

FWIW, I am dubious that there are ANY plugins that sound exactly like (or as good) as the SSL hardware.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2016)

Not buying it and if I had a dollar for every thing that engineers have told me that they hear that they could not consistently prove in a blind test, I would be rich


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Not buying it and if I had a dollar for every thing that engineers have told me that they hear that they could not consistently prove in a blind test, I would be rich



Or perhaps they didn't feel they had anything to prove. The difference is obvious to me (and to one heck of a lot of other producers and engineers).

But hey, I choose to respect your view. I'm certainly no last word on anything, period.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Waitaminute, from the tone of your post you _aren't _respecting what I wrote. Why would I make this up...I certainly don't gain from it. I've tried to help folks here, and my profile proves that a lot of people like and are helped by what I say.

I hate to say this, as I like and generally respect your views, but I hope you know where to put your opinion on this matter.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. Diamond it is then - Just going to set my credit card on fire afterwards, that's if it doesn't spontaneously combust.....

(I don't use waves, bought UAD instead, but I'd be surprised if two different hardware SSL's sounded exactly the same.)


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey I never tell anyone that they don't hear what they say they hear but I reserve the right to be skeptical.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Diamond it is then - Just going to set my credit card on fire afterwards, that's if it doesn't spontaneously combust.....
> 
> (I don't use waves, bought UAD instead, but I'd be surprised if two different hardware SSL's sounded exactly the same.)



UAD is excellent, yet another good one I forgot. So I guess I have to admit to more than one egg on my face. But still, the hardware is the hardware, and the engineers I've both learned from and worked with know what the heck they're talking about. The majority of opinion, from top professionals on this matter, supercedes...every time. At least in my world. Take it from that majority, and yeah I can speak for them because I've dealt with them hundreds of times over the years.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Hey I never tell anyone that they don't hear what they say they hear but I reserve the right to be skeptical.



And you are completely right to do so (you know that). It was the way you put it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

That said, I feel like I'm at coming across at _least_ somewhat like a know it all jackass, so I'll simply apologize for getting heated and leave it at that.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2016)

Well another myth is that there is an " SSL sound. Different versions of the hardware sound pretty different.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Well another myth is that there is an " SSL sound. Different versions of the hardware sound pretty different.



This is true, and true for one heck of a lot of different hardware. I meant in a probably erroneous, umbrella way.

So, I accept another egg on my squash, but still stick to what I (and loads of other professionals) hear. Not that you're not a professional, or even completely wrong.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

The Play SSL is a good strip, however the Waves sounds more like the hardware _I've _(and many other professional I know) heard. Other candidates are the Duende and UAD, and I'm sure I've forgotten a couple. I've tried most of the emulations, Waves knocks it out of the park.

For me


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 26, 2016)

A rather 'ahem' controversial industry figure who makes plug-ins challenged a few folks on whether they could hear the difference between his plug-ins and the actual hardware in blind tests over on gearslutz.

I'm actually completely deaf on one ear, so I have a very different perspective on FX, but I can discern quality - except when it comes to stereo of course.

The results were interesting - most people felt they couldn't be sure, and many who picked correctly seemed surprised they had done so. Many refused to participate.

I can get the 'vibe' of some manufacturers Neve for example - I have the excellent API vision channel strip and use it a lot. I have spent too much on compressors.

I am new to this forum, and I am finding everyone to be very friendly and helpful - so thank you all.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2016)

Just keep in mind that a lot of them have a financial incentive to hear what they hear. I am not saying that they are being dishonest about it, in any way but psychoacoustics is a real thing. 

There is a famous story about the late Roger Nichols bringing a $250 Rane MS-1b mic pre to a high end "shootout" with famous engineers with expensive mic press and the Rane rated in the top three on almost all their choices in a blind test.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Just keep in mind that a lot of them have a financial incentive to hear what they hear. I am not saying that they are being dishonest about it, in any way but psychoacoustics is a real thing.
> 
> There is a famous story about the late Roger Nichols bringing a $250 Rane MS-1b mic pre to a high end "shootout" with famous engineers with expensive mic press and the Rane rated in the top three on almost all their choices in a blind test.



You are making your case stronger with each post, and I feel like a fool to keep posting over and over about something that probably _is_ just me (or at least looks that way, being the lady whom doth protest too much). I probably just had too much caffeine.

I feel like if I keep protesting I'll look even more silly. So I'll go lay down in my doghouse.

Bottom line, if the Play SSL strip works for you it's good, right? Forums are already way too congested with "which emulation...yadda yadda" and BEHOLD! I just added to all that craziness. Shame on me.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2016)

Not at all,we are just discussing here and I am not the repository of all wisdom. I have both the Play and UAD versions (and have worked with the Waves versions a little) and actually I rarely use either as I have others I generally prefer.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Not at all,we are just discussing here and I am not the repository of all wisdom. I have both the Play and UAD versions (and have worked with the Waves versions a little) and actually I rarely use either as I have others I generally prefer.



Well shoot, now I'm curious!


----------



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> I am on the verge of pulling the trigger on Hollywood Orchestra, but I am in a bit of a quandary between Diamond & Gold.
> 
> I have an i7 5k 4Ghz iMac with 24Gb with and internal 1TB SSD and external 1TB SSD. I'd have to buy another external SSD to install the whole Diamond thing though. Would that be enough grunt.



I would get Diamond. You can always install some of the library on the your HD. That being said, I bought a 1 TB SSD and I'm keeping my EW libraries entirely on that. With an iMac it's less of a thrill expanding storage, but since your system appears easily capable of running the diamond edition, that would be my recommendation.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 26, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> I already have an iLok with my Ivory II Pianos, but if you elect for the 'software' iLok licensing, do you get two activations (one for laptop, one for desktop). I travel a fair bit and never take my iLok with me as I am paranoid I'll lose it. There again, although my laptop is an i7, it probably won't have quite enough grunt for Diamond anyway ?


I have a similar question: I have the iLok licensing software account only, but I don't want to take my iMac with me when I travel. I'd like to take my laptop and the ext drive which has HO. Will there be an issue with doing this?


----------



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> I have a similar question: I have the iLok licensing software account only, but I don't want to take my iMac with me when I travel. I'd like to take my laptop and the ext drive which has HO. Will there be an issue with doing this?


For that to work, you have to use an iLOK USB key. Then all you need is the iLOK software installed on both systems, and plug the licensing USB key into whatever system you are using at the moment.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> You are making your case stronger with each post, and I feel like a fool to keep posting over and over about something that probably _is_ just me (or at least looks that way, being the lady whom doth protest too much). I probably just had too much caffeine.
> 
> I feel like if I keep protesting I'll look even more silly. So I'll go lay down in my doghouse.
> 
> Bottom line, if the Play SSL strip works for you it's good, right? Forums are already way too congested with "which emulation...yadda yadda" and BEHOLD! I just added to all that craziness. Shame on me.


I'm just going to blame it on the BF sales. I don't think you've slept enough. How's dat Cello btw?


----------



## novaburst (Nov 26, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> So I guess I have to admit to more than one egg on my face


 Can i have those eggs scrambled please, with onions and chips.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Can i have those eggs scrambled please, with onions and chips.


I didn't think VI Control did haute cuisine.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Not at all,we are just discussing here and I am not the repository of all wisdom. I have both the Play and UAD versions (and have worked with the Waves versions a little) and actually I rarely use either as I have others I generally prefer.


A former Prime Minister of my country once referred to himself as not being "the suppository of all wisdom".
To be fair, I guess he wasn't too far off the mark.
(this has absolutely nothing to do with your post, but it reminded me of what a funny world we live in).


----------



## markleake (Nov 26, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> A former Prime Minister of my country once referred to himself as not being "the suppository of all wisdom".
> To be fair, I guess he wasn't too far off the mark.
> (this has absolutely nothing to do with your post, but it reminded me of what a funny world we live in).


I don't think that quote from him will be forgotten for a long time - its wonderful stuff! You may be surprised to know he is a Rhodes Scholar.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm demoing Spaces and I really like it. Sounds great. I've read some threads dated from 2011 to as recently as 2015 talking about issues with the predelay changing (not visually) after recalling projects. Also sometimes recalling with no ir loaded at all. I'm on Logic X. Can anyone speak to this? Is this still an issue? I saw an old thread where it was said to have been fixed, but then I saw another thread dated after that where people were still having issues.

Any info appreciated
Thanks


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2016)

markleake said:


> I don't think that quote from him will be forgotten for a long time - its wonderful stuff! You may be surprised to know he is a Rhodes Scholar.


 (I did know that).
Just one more, as it could get OT rapidly. Not sure if you remember this little pearl (immortalised in Tshirt form by First Dog on the Moon).


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 26, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I'm demoing Spaces and I really like it. Sounds great. I've read some threads dated from 2011 to as recently as 2015 talking about issues with the predelay changing (not visually) after recalling projects. Also sometimes recalling with no ir loaded at all. I'm on Logic X. Can anyone speak to this? Is this still an issue? I saw an old thread where it was said to have been fixed, but then I saw another thread dated after that where people were still having issues.
> 
> Any info appreciated
> Thanks



I had problems with it not loading the IR when re-opening Logic projects. since upgrading my RAM it hasn't happened once, so can only assume it was related to that.


----------



## markleake (Nov 27, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> (I did know that).
> Just one more, as it could get OT rapidly. Not sure if you remember this little pearl (immortalised in Tshirt form by First Dog on the Moon).


Just vaguely. But I love First Dog!  Back to suppositories... I notice if I miss-spell it, the Firefox spellcheck suggests either suppositories or repositories. And yes, getting way OT with quoting certain former PMs! I know people who have worked for/with him before, BTW, and they say he wasn't quite as "word-challenged" in person as he sounded in the media. 

On topic (because I should at least try and contribute here somehow)... I've decided against making any purchase from EW at this time. I was considering the HW percussion as I have all the other HW libraries, but went with Spitfire instead. More expensive, and probably similar in quality except for that much desired Air sound, but for someone with other Spitfire libraries, it makes sense to have the percussion in the same hall.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 27, 2016)

markleake said:


> Just vaguely. But I love First Dog!  Back to suppositories... I notice if I miss-spell it, the Firefox spellcheck suggests either suppositories or repositories. And yes, getting way OT with quoting certain former PMs! I know people who have worked for/with him before, BTW, and they say he wasn't quite as "word-challenged" in person as he sounded in the media.
> 
> On topic (because I should at least try and contribute here somehow)... I've decided against making any purchase from EW at this time. I was considering the HW percussion as I have all the other HW libraries, but went with Spitfire instead. More expensive, and probably similar in quality except for that much desired Air sound, but for someone with other Spitfire libraries, it makes sense to have the percussion in the same hall.


I've also held off any EW libraries for now (very nearly pulled trigger). Was looking at Symphonic Choirs (then Spitfire made their announcement and I thought it prudent to wait) and Spaces (but decided to try Reverberate 2 first).


----------

